# Beautiful Beaches Around the World...



## pechie

Boracay Island


----------



## fettekatz

Schaabe, Rügen, Germany

12km finest white sand

unfortunately it's not very warm... you need a windshelter (like that) to take a sunbath :lol:









(http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bild:Schaabe_north.jpg)


----------



## Lydon

Here's Clifton Beach in Cape Town, South Africa:


----------



## Lydon

and Durban beach in Durban, South Africa:


----------



## pechie

*Pattaya Beach Thailand*


----------



## Elktest

sunsetbeach Hawaii







,

Fleming Beach Americans best beach 2006









IslaVista /California


----------



## jlshyang

MALDIVES!


----------



## pechie

*Tingko Beach Cebu*


----------



## fettekatz

another northern beauty, the west coast of the Darß penninsula near Ahrenshoop, Germany

the area is usually lonesome, so nude sun-bathing is no problem 










(http://www.mecklenburg-vorpommern-o...zingst_wissenswertes_hotel_informationen.html)


----------



## ZOHAR

Tel Aviv










very vibrant in friday summer parties


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*Wakatobi South Sulawesi, Indonesia*


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*Dreamland Beach, Bali*


















more Bali


----------



## schmidt

Maceió, Brazil










Jericoacoara, Brazil










Ipanema, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil










Bombinhas, Brazil










Couldn't find any great pics though


----------



## Quall

Grace Bay Beach, Turks & Caicos


----------



## goschio

Lydon said:


> and Durban beach in Durban, South Africa:


Sorry but that beach is crap. I have been there.


----------



## MARACUCHisimo

*VENEZUELANS ARE THE BEST IN THE HOLE WORLD​*
*AWAY THE CITIES BEACHES​**Los Roques, La Tortuga, La Blanquilla, Las Aves, Los Frailes and so on​*
*Los Roques Archipelago*



























*La Blanquilla Island*


















*La Tortuga Island*


























*IN THE CITIES​**Puerto La Cruz, Margarita Island, Tucacas and so on​*
*Puerto La Cruz*


































*Margarita Island*


----------



## Giorgio

I disagree Greek beaches are far better.


----------



## Lydon

goschio said:


> Sorry but that beach is crap. I have been there.


Clearly some of us don't surf


----------



## skyscraper100

Pagudpud, ilocos norte, Philippines


----------



## Cristovão471

Hyams Beach, Jarvis Bay, New south wales, Australia (Whitest sand in the world):

















Whitehaven beach, Whitsunday Islands, Queensland, Australia:


----------



## marte

some photos of Los Cabos (Lands' End), Baja California, México


----------



## skyscraper100

Hundred Islands, alaminos city, philippines









Quezon island, one of the islands in hundred islands


----------



## Jonesy55

Some beautiful beaches I visited in Fiji

Nananu-i-Ra



















Coral Coast, Viti Levu



















Mana Island


----------



## jimmyfa

Ha Long, Vietnam




























Nha Trang, Vietnam





































Vung Tau, Viet Nam


----------



## blueocean

any maldives beaches?


----------



## jmok

wow great pictures especialy the last one......

love it


----------



## c0kelitr0

*Bucas Grande*, Surigao, The Philippines


----------



## c0kelitr0

*Dinagat*, The Philippines


----------



## c0kelitr0

*Surigao*, The Philippines


----------



## DU999

Kaputas Beach, Kalkan (Turkey)


----------



## riasbaixas

The Brittish newspaper The Guardian has chosen Rodas as the best beach of the world. Rodas Beach is in Cies Islands on the northwest coast of Spain.

The top ten of the world: http://www.guardian.co.uk/travel/2007/feb/16/beach.top10

Cies Islands are one of the 13 National Parks in Spain so there's limited access to the beach. In fact only 2200 people a day can visit the islands between April and September.


----------



## ufonut

My beach is better than your beach  

Here is West Bay Beach in Roatan, Honduras.





























Here is the Split at Caye Caulker, Belize (I love this place)


----------



## pechie

nice beaches!


----------



## marte

Gorgeous the beaches of Philipines & Vietnam ...


----------



## WonderlandPark

I have been to many beautiful beaches in my life, but I keep seeing these amazing beaches in the Philippines. Every photo is stunning, there are beautiful sand beaches, beautiful beaches that rival Krabi or Vietnam with cliffs, atoll beaches. Someday, I will make it to the Philippines.


----------



## c0kelitr0

^^ and the best thing about these beaches is that you can have most of them all to yourself 

here's *Palawan*, The Philippines


----------



## dancethingy

Alona Beach, Bohol, Philippines


----------



## dancethingy

More of Bohol, Philippines


----------



## Jonesy55

Is the Phillipines really expensive to visit or is there no tourism infrastructure in place or something else?

Whenever I see photos of these beaches they are gorgeous but the country doesn't seem to rank highly in tourism, many more people seem to go to Thailand, Goa/Kerala, Sri Lanka, Malaysia, Vietnam, Seychelles, Maldives, Bali, Australia etc for beach holidays in Asia. 

Or maybe this is just people from here in the UK and The Phillipines concentrates on other markets :dunno:


----------



## c0kelitr0

^^ you hit two points...low tourism marketing/infrastructure and costlier to visit than the neighboring countries...and of course, the not-so-rosy media portrayal of the philippines also gets in the way. but, the philippine tourism is booming nowadays. it's getting an all-time high influx of foreign tourists at 3 million for the first 10 months. occupancy rates of hotels is also at an all-time high. this is the reason why developers are scramming to build hotels and resorts just to match the demand.


----------



## Bruno_BL

*Fernando de Noronha, Brazil*


----------



## Bruno_BL

*Pipa, Brazil.*


----------



## ØlandDK

Now something different - Rømø Denmark:








...just think the picture is nice. Look at the ferry in the background, looks like it's sailing in the sand

Sometimes this beach can seems endless


----------



## jimmyfa

Nha Trang, Vietnam


----------



## jimmyfa

Ha Long, Vietnam.


----------



## ØlandDK

Ha Long=beach? I only see rocks


----------



## jimmyfa

*Lang Co, Hue, Vietnam*





































*Phan Thiet, Vietnam*




























*Phu Yen, Vietnam*


----------



## Hebrewtext

sorry but rocks and cliffs are not beaches
only wide sandy (evev not gravel) aside warm water are good.


----------



## Jonesy55

hebrewtext said:


> sorry but rocks and cliffs are not beaches
> only wide sandy (evev not gravel) aside warm water are good.


Open your mind to a world of different beaches my friend!


----------



## ZIG

White sand beach of BORACAY island in the Philippines

http://www.scubadivephilippines.com/images/boracay.jpg

http://www.ourworldtravels.com/owt/philippines/gallery/boracay-at-its-best-l.jpg

http://www.ourworldtravels.com/owt/philippines/gallery/boracay-beach-2-l.jpg


----------



## ZIG

boracay in the philippines


----------



## ZIG

more of boracay island in the philippines


----------



## ZIG

APO reef in mindoro philippines



















Caramoan Islands in the Philippines


----------



## ZIG

White Island in Camiguin Philippines


----------



## ZIG

White Beach in Suquijor Philippines


----------



## ZIG

Beach at Sulu Island Philippines


----------



## ZIG

more of El Nido Palwan


----------



## ZIG

not a beach but a crater lake of a volcano in central luzon philippines.
Went swimming here last weekend with friends!


----------



## ZIG

check out this link

http://greyx.multiply.com/photos/album/29/Random_Shots_-_Pinatubo_and_the_TRAIL


----------



## dandy13

Quote:
Originally Posted by Jonesy55

Is the Phillipines really expensive to visit or is there no tourism infrastructure in place or something else?

Whenever I see photos of these beaches they are gorgeous but the country doesn't seem to rank highly in tourism, many more people seem to go to Thailand, Goa/Kerala, Sri Lanka, Malaysia, Vietnam, Seychelles, Maldives, Bali, Australia etc for beach holidays in Asia. 

Or maybe this is just people from here in the UK and The Phillipines concentrates on other markets :dunno:

The philippines is very cheap to visit. You can travel on a budget.
Anyway visit this travelblog for travel stories
http://www.travelblog.org/Asia/Philippines/Palawan/Puerto-Princesa/blog-201010.html
http://www.travelblog.org/Asia/Philippines/Palawan/Sabang/blog-201022.html
http://www.travelblog.org/Asia/Philippines/Palawan/Port-Barton/blog-201337.html


----------



## jimmyfa

Thanks for your photos, they are very beautiful.
Now, I introduce Vung Tau to you, Vietnam has many beautiful beachs. One of them 's Vung Tau. 
Vung Tau has five beaches scattered over the peninsula. Front Beach, is located on the western side of Vung Tau and stands between Small and Big Mountains. Dua Beach is located approximately 2km from the center of the city. People who do not like crowded beaches particularly enjoy this quiet beach. Quan Beach is a peaceful cove with good wind. Surfers particularly enjoy this area.Back Beach, is the longest stretch of sand on the peninsula. It is located approximately 2km from town on the southeastern side of Vung Tau. It is exposed to East Sea wind and surfing there is excellent. Finally, Bai Dau Beach is located at the foot of Lon Mountain. It is a small quiet beach, 3km west of Vung Tau.


----------



## jimmyfa

Con Dao, Vietnam.


----------



## ZIG

more of Philippine beaches


CORON islands in Palawan Philippines


----------



## jmok

wow...........

nice shots.......

beautiful beaches around the world


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL

PERU FRONT COAST LINE.









LAGUNILLAS BEACH PARACAS PERU.


























MANCARA BEACH PERU.








TAMBORERO BEACH.









LA MINA.









PLAYA EN PISCO PERU.









BEACH IN LAKE TITICACA PERU BOLIVIA.


----------



## jimmyfa

*Da Nang, Vietnam*


----------



## dandy13

Can somebody post pictures of Mauratius beaches?

Breathtaking Philippines Travel Pictures
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=564938


----------



## lovattan

My girlfriend is from Mauratius and she said that there beaches are gorgeous.
She will post Mauratius beaches soon.


----------



## ianers_ianized

The beaches from Tahiti, Aruba and Bahamas are at par.... can someone pls post pics.


----------



## nazrey

Redang Island (Pulau Redang), Terengganu










by bem69










by om_here_0000




























by azryroxskickasses


----------



## nazrey

Tanjung Rhu, Langkawi Island (Pulau Langkawi), Kedah 
by silon










Four Seasons Resort, Tanjung Rhu Beach
by atanava


----------



## nazrey

Pangkor Laut island, Perak
by rex-lu


----------



## marymonto

Vung Tau, Viet Nam.


----------



## nazrey

Port Dickson, Negeri Sembilan
A new project in Port Dickson is underway to construct the first Hard Rock Hotel in the state of Negeri Sembilan.
by saifulnazim 















































water chalet


----------



## jimmyfa

Phu Yen, Viet Nam.


----------



## jimmyfa

Phu Yen, Vietnam


----------



## benficafan1013

Praia da Marinha in Lagoa Portugal


----------



## khalek

*Inani Beach, Cox's Bazaar, Bangladesh ---- World's Longest Beach...*


----------



## Skyprince

^^ Been to many beaches around Asia, nothing is like the beach in Cox's Bazaar and St. Martin. The beach is non-sttop and continuous for tens of km, and the sun is very beautiful ! The wave is not too small, not too big -- the recipe for enjoyable swimming. Want to return there again.


----------



## khalek

yup... you are right... i went to Cox Bazaar twice and i want to return there again as well... there is something different about the beaches in Bangladesh... i never went to St. Martins though but i would want to visit their once as I have seen many beautiful pics of it...


----------



## jimmyfa

Mui Ne, Phan Thiet, Vietnam.


----------



## jimmyfa




----------



## jimmyfa




----------



## jimmyfa

Ha Tien beach, Kien Giang, Vietnam.


----------



## marymonto

Nice pics.


----------



## pechie

vietnam is blessed!


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI

Skyprince said:


> ^^ Been to many beaches around Asia, nothing is like the beach in Cox's Bazaar and St. Martin. The beach is non-sttop and continuous for tens of km, and the sun is very beautiful ! The wave is not too small, not too big -- the recipe for enjoyable swimming. Want to return there again.


You are wrong, the world largest beach is in Brazil with 245 km of sandy beach

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Praia_do_Cassino


----------



## pechie

*Boracay Beach Philippines*


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*Some of Bali's well known Beaches*

*Dreamland Beach, Bali*











































































*NUSA DUA, BALI*





































*Padang Padang, bali* (surfer's paradise)


----------



## sul_mp

Balneário Camboriú - Brazil (population = 92 000)



















Photos from SSC


----------



## samba_man

Awesome pics of Bali! :applause:


----------



## Durbsboi

*Camps Bay : Cape Town, South Africa (from table Mountain)*



















*Noordhoek Beach on Chapmans Peak Drive*










*Diaz Beach at Cape Point*


----------



## blue_man100

beautiful beaches all over the world


----------



## blue_man100

*LOS CABOS, Pacific Ocean - Northwest MEXICO (Le Mexique)*































































































*I Love My Country - MEXICO*


----------



## pechie

wwwoo0oowww!!!


----------



## GlasgowMan

If your ever feeling low all you need to do is look at the pictures in this thread!!


----------



## Alibaba

that Bali beaches are awesome

Dreamland Beach .. where exactly is it?


----------



## Alibaba

*Tasmanian beaches*

Tasmanian beaches ... lesser known but they are very pristine and spectacular 

the sands are talcum powder white and endless lines of coast - with hardly anyone can be seen.... awesome!


----------



## Arans

Beaches in Poland

Baltic sea coast

Hel penisula



















Miedzyzdroje










Kolobrzeg










Sopot



















Wolin island










Leba


----------



## aksu

In this part of Europe, and in whole Europe Polish beaches are one of most beauftiful I think. Unfortunately they are also often littered and water is frosty


----------



## Shezan

STUNNING !!!


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL

SKUBA IN FLORIDA KEYS U.S.A.


















FIJI ISLAND.









BLUE HOLE BELIZE.









BORA BORA.









BORA BORA.









BELIZE CORAL REEF.









BORA BORA FRENCH POLINESIA SOUTH PACIFIC.









CAPE HATTERAS NATIONAL SEASHORE NORTH CAROLINA U.S.A.









ENJOY.


----------



## esintjago

*CURAÇAO*, Netherlands Antilles gorgeous beaches:

Kenepa Beach









Klein Curaçao beach









Daaibooi Beach









Cas Abou beach


----------



## Alibaba

^^ Tropical Paradise


----------



## ZIG

Took these pics when I went to the tropical island of Bohol in the Philippines.


----------



## ZIG

Another set of Bohol pictures. I am blessed I can go to these kinds of beaches in my country (there are so many of them) without having to travel far.


----------



## Alibaba

where is Bohol? near Borrocay?
wonderful


----------



## marching

XxRyoChanxX said:


> ^ yeah but the last one is in Mentawai, SUMATRA I think
> 
> *LOMBOK, INDONESIA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mawun Beach, South Lombok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *G-LAND aka Grajangan, Java*


WOW, I Like it so much! Thanx kay: have a plan to my next trip before back to Japan


----------



## alessandro_q

Bora bora is amazingly beautiful !!!


----------



## ZIG

Alibaba said:


> where is Bohol? near Borrocay?
> wonderful


Bohol is an island 30 minutes by plane from Boracay.

There are a lot of pristine beaches in bohol, you can literally rent the whole island for yourself.


----------



## paradyto

marching said:


> WOW, I Like it so much! Thanx kay: have a plan to my next trip before back to Japan


He he he... enjoy your trip, couse it's time to Visit Indonesia year 2008


----------



## Nicolás G.

*More pictures of Palau*

Unlike what habitually it happens. When one buys a ticket to a "paradisiac" place publicized in professional photographies, generally we meet not so wonderful reality. When I visited Bora Bora, it was totally it opposite: The photographies were really horrible compared with the reality. The best thing that I have seen in my life was Bora Bora. 
Here I have more pictures from *Palau *(november 07)
Very beautiful pictures in the thread.







Regards.^^


----------



## Nicolás G.

This is Moorea, no Bora Bora



Regards...


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL




----------



## [dx]

Paguriran Island - A tiny rock and coral islet with a shallow lagoon in the center, located off the coast of Sawanga in Bacon, Sorsogon. You need to wade through shallow, crystal-clear waters to get to the islet from the beach. Here are some photos I took. You can also visit my blog for more info and my flickr for more images.


----------



## [dx]

Subic Island, Matnog, Sorsogon
Photos by Tina Gonzales


















Matnog Port









crystalline waters









crystalline waters









crystalline waters









cliffs









calm and peaceful beach








a perfect escape









stunning beachscape


----------



## [dx]

*Bohol Beach Club, Panglao Island*









































































taken during our Bohol trip last month

More Pictures here and here


----------



## ZIG

in Caramoan, Philippines!:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## ZIG

more from Caramoan in the Philippines!


----------



## paradyto

*Parai Beach, Bangka Island, Indonesia.*






















































































































from the paradyto


----------



## Pincio

Some other pics from Italy

*Berchida (Sardinia)*










*Favignana (Sicily)*


----------



## pechie

gotta love those beaches!hmmm


----------



## SE9

Diani Beach, Indian Ocean Coast

*Mombasa* Kenya


----------



## India101

*Indian Beaches*

Kovalam beach-Goa-India


----------



## Rockvegas

The Whitsundays, Queensland, Australia



















Palm Cove Beach, Cairns Region, Queensland, Australia


----------



## derwilly

some of my pictures of INDONESIA. A great place if you're seeking solitude and superb scenery


Pulau Lengkuas, off the coast of Belitung








Pulau Lengkuas, view from atop the lighthouse, Belitung








Pulau Lengkuas and other islets








Tanjung Kelayang beach, Belitung








Some island in Pulau Seribu, off the coast of Jakarta








Sand bar near Pulau Belanda, Pulau Seribu








Pulau Belanda, Pulau Seribu








Pulau Bidadari, in Komodo


























One of the islands in Komodo


----------



## KB335ci2

FAN-BLOODY-TASTIC!


----------



## gerardo16

Rockvegas said:


> The Whitsundays, Queensland, Australia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palm Cove Beach, Cairns Region, Queensland, Australia


Those beachs are beutifull, but is just frustrating cross the world to know them and find a sign of no swiming cause there are stingers, I visit mission Beach and whitesundays but I was not able to get into the water

Anyway the place itself is beutifull


----------



## vera65

Very beautiful!!! Thank you!


----------



## P.C.Dolabella

*Banje beach in Dubrovnik, Croatia*


----------



## [dx]

*Corangon Island, Tiwi, Albay*
by eye speye


----------



## skyscraper100

philippine island


----------



## vera65

Beautiful paradise dear Skyscraper! You made my day! Thank you!


----------



## l'eau

wow those beaches are just :drool:


----------



## Hebrewtext

the center of Tel Aviv


----------



## vera65

It's simply wonderful Hebrewtext! All this beauty makes me dream... Thank you dear! :0)


----------



## KB335ci2

*India: Lakshadweep Islands*

*Agatti Island*
copyright: *plancton* 






*A lagoon just off Kalpeni island*
copyright: *GirlWithBigEyes* 



*An amazing sight on Havelock island in the Andaman and Nicobar archipelago, India*
copyright: *Matthieu :: giik.net/blog*


----------



## skyscraper100

the Famous pink Beach
harbour island.

then Philippine Island-Cebu



















Amanpulo Resort


----------



## ace4

Pulau Seribu (Thousand Island)

off the coast of Jakarta, Indonesia

pic by Mangiwau (Flickr)









pics by derwilly (Flickr)










Penjaliran Island









Kotok Besar Island









Perak Island


----------



## ace4

Panjang Island 

off the coast of *Jepara, Central Java (Indonesia)*

pics by mbita (Flickr)




























by ian_bhomert (Flickr)


----------



## vera65

Wow, this is magic dear KB335ci2!!! This place is wonderful! Thank you dear!


----------



## KB335ci2

Vera Lúcia Fujimoto said:


> Wow, this is magic dear KB335ci2!!! This place is wonderful! Thank you dear!


You're welcome. You should visit the place sometime.
lol @ "dear" hahahaha...that was funny, and I'm sure you meant well.


----------



## vera65

Ha ha ha....


----------



## _BPS_

Best beaches in the world are in South-East Asia and French Polynesia.

Gwadar, Pakistan



























GlasgowMan said:


> Scotland, I bet you were not expecting the following from Scotland :lol:


I honestly wasn't!

Whenever I go to UK, everywhere I look, I only see stoney beaches.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Intoxication

GREAT THREAD!!! 



c0kelitr0 said:


> ^^ you hit two points...low tourism marketing/infrastructure and costlier to visit than the neighboring countries...and of course, the not-so-rosy media portrayal of the philippines also gets in the way. but, the philippine tourism is booming nowadays. it's getting an all-time high influx of foreign tourists at 3 million for the first 10 months. occupancy rates of hotels is also at an all-time high. this is the reason why developers are scramming to build hotels and resorts just to match the demand.





a s i a n a said:


> We'll surely be happy if you come to our beautiful country. It's high time for foreigners to discover our country. Our country's reputation is lambasted by foreign media which I guess is totally unfair. Discover our country and you'll never regret spending some bucks. You'll miss ninety-nine percent of your life if you'll never visit our country.


At you Filipino guys, what negative portrayal of the Philippines in the International Media are you guys on about?!?!?! I bet it wouldn't be much more than talking about slums or poverty? 



paw25694 said:


> Kuta Beach, Lombok, Indonesia


We studied about this beach some 3 years ago.



Håkønljzberg said:


> *THE BEACHES OF LAGOS, NIGERIA*


Wow!! The beaches of Lagos are surprisingly beautiful!!! :shocked: Not the image that I had in mind and certainly not what the International media shows.



_BPS_ said:


> Best beaches in the world are in South-East Asia and French Polynesia.


You been there?????



_BPS_ said:


> I honestly wasn't!
> 
> Whenever I go to UK, everywhere I look, I only see stoney beaches.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


You haven't been to the right places then, just check the first few pages of this thread, beautiful sandy beaches in the UK.


----------



## Intoxication

_BPS_ said:


> Best beaches in the world are in South-East Asia and French Polynesia.
> 
> Gwadar, Pakistan


More of Gwadar's Beaches:























































Gwadar Master Plan:



















Location of Gwadar in the Country:


















Cities along Pakistan's Coastline:


----------



## KB335ci2

Hey Intoxication, I don't mean to nit pick, but this thread is about BEACHES (natural beauty), not about urban developments around beach fronts. I would urge you to delete all unecessary pictures. Cheers


----------



## Intoxication

KB335ci2 said:


> Hey Intoxication, I don't mean to nit pick, but this thread is about BEACHES (natural beauty), not about urban developments around beach fronts. I would urge you to delete all unecessary pictures. Cheers


I was just trying to show the shape of the city and its coastline and the cities along the Pakistani coastline. :dunno: On top of its location, as I doubt hardly anyone would know its location.


----------



## c0kelitr0

Intoxication said:


> At you Filipino guys, what negative portrayal of the Philippines in the International Media are you guys on about?!?!?! I bet it wouldn't be much more than talking about slums or poverty?


aside from the usual portrayal of slums in the media, it's also because the Philippines only gets international media exposure everytime an isolated bomb explodes randomly somewhere or just about any bad news :bash: but when it's peacetime or boomtime, you won't hear anything about the Philippines somewhere.


----------



## diegodbs

*Rodas Beach, Cíes Islands. Pontevedra(Spain).* The best beach of the world by The Guardian.










SSC pic by FJC, flickr.


----------



## Saigoneseguy

Best beaches are in places with mountains and rugged coastline: Mediterranean, South East Asia or coral islands: the Caribbean, Indian Ocean, Polynesia.


----------



## Skyprince

@Intoxication- 
The beaches in Gwadar are very spectacular, it feels like being in Oman.


----------



## Intoxication

@ c0kelitr0

Thanks for the info.  I can relate with you.



Skyprince said:


> @Intoxication-
> The beaches in Gwadar are very spectacular, it feels like being in Oman.


Yeah, I've heard that many times by people who have been to both Oman & the Makran Coast in Pakistan.  I've also heard people say, that from the tip of the Balochsitan coast you can see Oman and Vice Versa. As they are so near each other.










The whole of the Makran Coast also has some shared history with Oman, as it was under Omani Rule for a while and it was only in 1958, 11 years after the Independence of Pakistan that Pakistan bought the Gwadar enclave back from Oman, at a cost of £3 million.


----------



## kiva.ld

*Nha Trang Bay*




























Visit Nha Trang, you must visit Vinpearl-Land, swim in Nha Trang bay, ship to Hon Tre island and eat sea-food here.


----------



## vera65

Dearest Kiva.ld this place is beautiful! Thank you for sending me!


----------



## Justme78783

*Albania (vlora)*

*Albania (vlora ) *

I guess most of you guys have never heard Albania  , but i want to post 2 photos of my beautiful homeplace . 

Enjoy :cheers:


----------



## vera65

Beautiful!!! Crystalline water...  I love the night pic! Thank you dearest Justme78783!


----------



## Justme78783

*Albania(vlora)*



Vera Lúcia Fujimoto said:


> Beautiful!!! Crystalline water...  I love the night pic! Thank you dearest Justme78783!


No problem dearest Vera Lúcia Fujimoto  .

Ok here is a video of th Albanian riviera , 


*PLS wach it , it is a must *


----------



## Saigoneseguy

More Vietnamese beach:

Nha Trang: 









Phan Thiet









Con Dao:


----------



## ryxin

OMG! What a beautiful and nice beaches around the world. I wish i could travel all beaches in the whole world...:banana::lol:


----------



## schmidt

I know nothing beats those beaches in the pacific islands and the caribbean sea, but I really should do some effort to take some pics of the beaches here in the area. I love the mix of the green hills, rocks and blue sea.


----------



## bradwhey




----------



## skyscraper100

Snake island, Bacuit Archipelago, palawan, philippines


----------



## skyscraper100

Hundred Islands national park, pangasinan, Philippines


----------



## K14N

One of many beautiful beaches in Bali. This is *Dreamland Beach, Southern Bali - INDONESIA...*
I took this pics on December 29, 2008:


----------



## mhek

*CARABAO ISLAND, Philippines
*
read more...:banana:

Long stretch of white sand beach










Powdery white sand beach lined with coconut trees




















Boracay... where's the crowd?




















Boracay island as seen from the western side of Carabao Island.


----------



## vera65

Wow so wonderfully great.... Thank you Mhek!


----------



## vera65

BEAUTIFUL!!!!! Thank you Skyscraper100!


----------



## vera65

Wonderful! Thank you Skyprince!


----------



## Ddog94

waussie posted this in australia day thread
gold coast


----------



## vera65

Very beautiful Ddog94! I loved, thnak you!


----------



## SilentAdmirer

*Amazing*



XxRyoChanxX said:


> *G-Land Grajagan-JAVA*


Very amazing. Great.:applause:


----------



## SilentAdmirer

And then where is our pal from Japan, China, Korea and Taiwan..?? hno:


----------



## skyscraper100

Ddog94 said:


> waussie posted this in australia day thread
> gold coast


OMFG!!! a white beach with a very beautiful skyline, WOW!


----------



## skyscraper100

goldcoast ::applause::eek2:


----------



## TijucaRio

*Rio de Janeiro - incomparable*

Rio de Janeiro has, absolutely, many of the most wonderful beaches around the world.
From the unknown beaches inside the forest to the famous Copacabana, completely crowded and even though so beautiful.
I send here just 5 pics so that I can confirm what I said above:

1.








_"Praia Funda", unknown by many citizens of the "marvelous city", is a paradise hidden in the Pedra Branca forest, which access is provided either by paths or by boat. This is a safe place, where you meet the nature and feel what is really life. _

2.








_"Praia do Grumari", another paradise inside an enourmous city, where the business works in harmony with the nature of the surroundings_

3.








_"Praia da Barra da Tijuca", a beach in the west side of the city, where people see many buildings - and even resorts!_

4.








_"Praia de Ipanema", where the style and charm of the city is concentrated; wonderful sunset, wonderful sunrise; lots of beautiful people, beach soccer and volleyball... Sincerely, a pleasure to swim in the ocean of Ipanema, where the "Garota de Ipanema" - Girl of Ipanema - had inspirated the Bossa Nova. A pleasure to be there, it's an exciting place, beach and life style!_

5.








_"Praia de Copacabana", no description needed!_


Now tell me, am I wrong?


----------



## ixtapeño

pics of mexico´s beaches by marte:



marte said:


> me encanto este grupo de fotografias


...


----------



## ixtapeño

and Tulum México by Enrique Daniel: 



ENRIQUE DANIEL said:


> WELL ITS MY TURN 2 HELP YOU WHIT THIS PICTURES FROM MEXICO.
> LOVELY COUNTRY
> TULUM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CELESTUM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEACH IN YUCATAN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I HOPE YOU ENJOY THEM.




...


----------



## chuck23

^^ Just Amazing beaches!


----------



## Zabonz

ixtapeño said:


> and Tulum México by Enrique Daniel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My God!

:drool:mg::eek2:


----------



## mad peasant

My top is this one, lies on an isle without population


----------



## chrislee2482

nice pics.....i think one by one i should visit these places which are gifted by God....


----------



## Bakano456

*Dominican Republic*


----------



## TijucaRio

Really wonderful places... But most of them hidden paradises outside any city... As beautiful as the others shown here, the beaches of Rio de Janeiro are singular ones because of beeing located inside a big and famous city! Take a look once more


----------



## leviaragon

*Camotes Island, Cebu, Philippines*


----------



## leviaragon




----------



## leviaragon

*Camotes Island, Cebu, Philippines*


----------



## leviaragon

*Camotes Island, Cebu, Philippines*


----------



## leviaragon

*c*










www.camotesresorts.com.ph


----------



## Arpels

leviaragon said:


>


wow


----------



## PedroGabriel

it is a pity it has no beach, and is excessively small. a bit larger and with a beach in it, it would be wow.


----------



## F-ian

Raja Ampat 


















































































video!! 






its in *West Papua, Indonesia*


----------



## OshHisham

currently under construction. a palm shaped resort just near to KL International Airport.












argory said:


> Some pictures I took of the beach - Bagan Lalang I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Views of the development from the beach.





D_Y2k.2^ said:


>


----------



## siamu maharaj

Skyprince said:


> @Intoxication-
> The beaches in Gwadar are very spectacular, it feels like being in Oman.


Funny you should say that coz this place was part of Oman, so it more than just looks like Oman.


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Manora or Manoro (Urdu: جزیرہ منوڑا ) is a small island (2.5 km²) located just south of the Port of Karachi, Sindh, Pakistan. The island is connected to the mainland by a 12 kilometre long causeway called the Sandspit. Manora and neighbouring islands form a protective barrier between Karachi harbour to the north and the Arabian Sea to the south. The western bay of the harbour contains endangered mangrove forests which border the Sandspit and Manora island. To the east is Karachi Bay and the beach towns of Kiamari and Clifton.


----------



## PedroGabriel

F-ian said:


> Raja Ampat
> 
> its in *West Papua, Indonesia*


it's amazing, it is one of my computer backgrounds. 

I guess in Asia the definition of beach, must be a coastline. beach must have sand between the dry land and the sea. that's a beach.

but it seems there's one or two little ones there.


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

siamu maharaj said:


> Funny you should say that coz this place was part of Oman, so it more than just looks like Oman.


That's correct. It has been part of many regional countries and not only Oman. Geopgraphy and history change.

"The Makran region surrounding Gwadar was occupied by an ancient Bronze age people which settled in the few oases. It later became the Gedrosia region of the Achaemenid Persian empire. It is believed to have been conquered by the founder of the Persian empire, Cyrus the Great. The capital of the satrapy of Gedrosia was Pura, which is thought to have been located near the modern Bampûr, in Iranian Balochistan. During the homeward march of Alexander the Great, his admiral, Nearchus, led a fleet along the modern-day Makran coast and recorded that the area was dry, mountainous, and inhabited by the Ichthyophagoi (or "fish eaters"), an Greek rendering of the ancient Persian phrase "Mahi khoran" (which has itself become the modern word "Makran"). [4] After the collapse of Alexander's empire the area was ruled by Seleucus Nicator, one of Alexander’s generals. The region then came under "local rule" around about 303 BC.

The region remained on the sidelines of history for a millennium, until the Arab-Muslim army of Muhammad bin Qasim captured the town of Gwadar in 711 CE and over the intervening (and nearly equivalent) amount of time the area was contested by various powers, including the Mughals (from the east) and the Safavids (from the west). The Portuguese captured, sacked and burnt Gwadar in 1581,[5] and this was then followed by almost two centuries of local rule by the various Balochi tribes. The city was visited by Ottoman Admiral Sidi Ali Reis in 1550s and mentioned in his book Mirat ul Memalik (The Mirror of Countries), 1557 CE [6]. According to Sidi Ali Reis, the inhabitants of Gwadar were Baloch and their chief was Malik Jelaleddin, son of Malik Dinar. In 1783, the Khan of Kalat granted suzerainty over Gwadar to Taimur Sultan, the defeated ruler of Muscat. [7] When the Sultan subsequently retook Muscat, he was to continue his rule in Gwadar by appointing a Wali (or "governor"). This Wali was then ordered to subjugate the nearby coastal town of Chah Bahar (in modern-day Iran). The Gwadari fort was built during Omani rule, whilst telegraph lines were later extended into the town courtesy of the British.

In 1958, the Gwadar enclave was transferred to Pakistan. It was then made part of the Balochistan province In 2002, the Gwadar Port project (of building a large, deep-sea port) was begun in the town. The government of Pakistan intends to develop the entire area in order to reduce its reliance in shipping on the port of Karachi. In addition to expanding port facilities, the Project aims to build industrial complexes in the area and to connect the town via a modern highway to the rest of Pakistan. By the end of 2004 the first phase had been completed."

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gwadar#History


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

@F-ian

Mindboggling pics. The place is surreal! Please keep them coming! Indonesia is another country on my wish-list.


----------



## World 2 World

*-MALAYSIA BEACHES-*

*Karambunai, Sabah*








by Panoramio

*Redang Island, Terengganu*








by Molcho









by zbjernak

*Tanjung Rhu, Langkawi*


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

^^ Wow! Thanks for these stunning pics World 2 World! Malaysia is another of my future destinations! What a beautiful country!


----------



## World 2 World

AlexanderTheGreat said:


> ^^ Wow! Thanks for these stunning pics World 2 World! Malaysia is another of my future destinations! What a beautiful country!


my pleasure mate;-) more pictures of *Malaysia Beaches*

*Rawa Island, Terengganu*

















by Markus

*Langkawi Island, Kedah*

















by TwoHigs


















by langkawiholidays


----------



## leviaragon

World 2 World said:


> my pleasure mate;-) more pictures of *Malaysia Beaches*
> 
> *Rawa Island, Terengganu*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Markus
> 
> *Langkawi Island, Kedah*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by TwoHigs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by langkawiholidays


wow superb


----------



## david chanrion

*marseille - france*









there is a beach down there


----------



## david chanrion

*marseille - france*









there is a beach down there


----------



## junjunpoi

*Win 2 round trip tickets to Boracay*

I just want to share

I thought I'd let you know guys that http://www.boracaycommunity.com is giving away two roundtrip tickets for 2 to Boracay. Check out their site for more info. I already registered and I like their website's functionalities. It's a bit new though but it's growing.

The best thing is it's FREE!!


----------



## World 2 World

*Malaysia*


----------



## 2206

LAND BELOW THE WIND

sunset at Kota Kinabalu, SABAH, East msia
























@flickr


----------



## ianers_ianized

Bakano456 said:


> *Dominican Republic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Is this really in rebulica dominicana? wow... where is this located, pls give details... i heard punta cana has beautiful beaches too.


----------



## leviaragon

:banana:Welcome to Philippines:banana:

Palwan Island


----------



## leviaragon

Welcome To Philippines

Bohol Province


----------



## leviaragon

Welcome to Philippines

Cebu Province


----------



## PuebloFuerte

*No.1 in Stunning beaches:* The South Pacific are the most stunning in the world...I love the Philippines, Indonesia, Vietnam, Thaiand, Bora Bora!

*No.1 in Beach lifestyle:* has to be Brazil, Australia and Hawaii

*No.1 in Beach culture:* With intoxicating Music & history on amazing Beaches...the Caribbean wins outright from Tobago to Jamaica to Cuba to Dominican Republic.

Also a special mention to the coasts of Mexico and neighbouring Venezuela who also have amazing beaches.

Here are some beaches of *Colombia* from its' diverse regions

*La Guajira (Desert Beaches)*



































*Tayrona National Park (Tropical Beaches)*


































*Santa Marta (City Beaches)*


















*Cartagena de Indias*

































*San Bernardo (Island Beaches)*



































*San Andres*

















*Old Providence*









*Bahia Solano (Dark Beaches)*

















*Nuqui*



























*Tumaco*









*Ladrilleros*
















*Amazon (Jungle Beaches)*


































*Llanos (Savannah Beaches)*


































*Andes (Lake Beaches)*

*Tota Lake*
















*Azufral Volcano*


----------



## PuebloFuerte

And just to give you a better idea of where everything is in *Colombia*...here's a colour coded map of the regions:


----------



## 2206

LAND BELOW THE WIND

sunset at Tanjung Aru beach, Kota Kinabalu, SABAH, East msia
















@flickr


----------



## Pincio

*Apulia (Italy)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hydruntum/2534095113/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hydruntum/2485912615/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hydruntum/2575692046/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3119464042/


----------



## Waldenstrom

Just so many beaches in the Philippines. We have 7,107 islands 

the popular ones:
Boracay - most popular, so many tourists, wild parties
Puero Galera - also many tourists, cheaper hotel accomodations than Boracay
Palawan - so many beaches there... El Nido, Coron, etc., not so many tourists so less crowd
Caramoan - they say is the next Boracay. Site of Koh Lanta (France's Survivor)
Subic - in the former American base.
Cebu - also so many beaches. wild nightlife too.
Davao - Pearl Farm is one of their best beach resort.
Pagudpud - in northern Philippines
Hundred Islands - group of islets, some has their own beach

and so many more...


----------



## OshHisham

World 2 World said:


> *Malaysia*


tourism ad like this is so stereotype. thay should change the format.....


----------



## Sdare

Saudi Arabia:

beaches from the Gulf of Aqabah and the Red Sea


















Sinai mountains across the gulf


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Astola Island, Balochistan, Gwadar, Pakistan


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Astola Island, Balochistan, Gwadar, Pakistan


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat

Pir Ghaib (Invisible saint) is a beautiful oase surrounded from all sides by daunting rugged mountains and is almost 10 KM eastwards from the National Highway between Sibi and Mach cities of Baluchistan, Pakistan. No one knows about the exact historical validity of a Saint's Grave. The locals attribute many mythological stories.


----------



## Sustainability

*Hello Folks*

Beautiful beach photos to see.It will be nice if given some details regarding the place in some short notes


----------



## mvtm

I had the chance to visit this beach recently.Maunday's Bay Beach, Anguilla
Amazing huh? (I took the picture)


----------



## The other Dude

every beach with mass tourism is not beautiful for me, i like lonely beaches like this one









:cheers:

http://maps.google.de/?ie=UTF8&ll=35.587038,23.593826&spn=0.040065,0.090036&t=h&z=14

also very peaceful, you can only go there by boat









http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...9552,24.078909&spn=0.005032,0.011255&t=h&z=17


----------



## ReiAyanami

^^have you ever been there? And to the nearby castle on Gramvousa island? with the old shipwreck? One of the best places in Mediterranean:cheers:


----------



## The other Dude

yeah ive been there as a child, if ive finished studying and earned some money ill go there again :-D
but didnt go to the castle or shipwreck. 
theres another shipwreck in the region when i remember right... but dont remeber the location, maybe somewhere between kastelion(?) and chania.


----------



## ReiAyanami

^^Yes right on the shore by the street. It has been reoved years now so they could clean the coast.
I actually am in Chania now and live here. Hope you had good momories from this place.


----------



## The other Dude

chania was very nice, especially that old harbour... but only stayed there for one night after arriving at the airport.


----------



## Ten

some of


----------



## mhek

from philippine forums



dinabaw said:


>


----------



## [dx]

*Calaguas Island*
Vinzons, Camarines Norte
by cerec


----------



## [dx]

*Puraran Beach*
_Baras, Catanduanes_

Puraran Beach is a world-class surf spot and perhaps the most popular attraction in Catanduanes.

Ever since the 1970s, when an Australian surfer by the name of Peter Sutton discovered that this secluded cove harbors long-barrel waves perfect for surfing and christened them the "Majestics", international surfers and backpackers have endured the rough roads and tempestuous weather to experience this charming beach.














































Photos by eazy traveler


----------



## [dx]

*Twin Rock Beach Resort*
Virac, Catanduanes
by ynchet


----------



## Erolisk

Philippine is gorgeous:nuts:


----------



## [dx]

*Saud Beach, Pagudpud*
_Ilocos Norte_
(March 13, 2009)

Can you see Bangui's Windmills? :colgate:









Crystal-clear









Very clean water









Wide stretch of white sand beach









A school of baby fish









Rocks









Polaris Beach House (highly recommended, food is quite pricey though)









Blue-green waters









Saud Beach, Pagudpud









Saud Beach, Pagudpud









Photos by Dex  more to come...


----------



## [dx]

*Saud Beach, Pagudpud*
_Ilocos Norte_
(March 13, 2009)

Can you see Bangui's Windmills? :colgate:









Crystal-clear









Very clean water









Wide stretch of white sand beach









A school of baby fish









Rocks









Polaris Beach House (highly recommended, food is quite pricey though)









Blue-green waters









Saud Beach, Pagudpud









Saud Beach, Pagudpud









Photos by Dex  more to come...


----------



## [dx]

*Cape Bojeador Lighthouse*
_Burgos, Ilocos Norte_
(March 13, 2009)


































































Photos by [url="http://psychosanctum.com]Dex [/url]


----------



## manila_eye

we have quite a number of untouched beaches. unknown even to most of us filipinos.


----------



## manila_eye

tawi-tawi philippines (pictures courtesy of dinabaw)



























Donut Island









Lamitan, Basilan


----------



## manila_eye

Camiguin, Philippines (courtesy of michael_ray)


----------



## [dx]

*Kapurpurawan Rock Formation*
_Burgos, Ilocos Norte_
(March 13, 2009)

Kapurpurawan, from the ilocano word "puraw" which means white; A limestone hill carved by wind and water erosion.

View from the hill









There it is!









A herd of goats









Mommy, wait for me!









Sun-dried rock salt









Blindingly white









Mysterious rock formation









Kapurpurawan









Kapurpurawan









Kapurpurawan









still a lot more to come...


----------



## [dx]

Puraran Beach is a world-class surf spot and perhaps the most popular attraction in Catanduanes, Philippines

Ever since the 1970s, when an Australian surfer by the name of Peter Sutton discovered that this secluded cove harbors long-barrel waves perfect for surfing and christened them the "Majestics", international surfers and backpackers have endured the rough roads and tempestuous weather to experience this charming beach.














































Photos by eazy traveler


----------



## [dx]

*Calaguas Island*
Vinzons, Camarines Norte, Philippines
by cerec


----------



## lurkernomore

manila_eye said:


> tawi-tawi philippines (pictures courtesy of dinabaw)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donut Island
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lamitan, Basilan


yummy ficturesh!!!


----------



## manila_eye

Visit us lurkernomore:cheers:

GL Beach, Siargao, Philippines









Main Siargao Island, Philippines (Surfing Capital... Waves comparable to Hawaii)

















Magpupungko Natural Pool (Siargao)









Naked Island (Siargao)


----------



## mhek

*Philippines*



[dx] said:


> *Saud Beach, Pagudpud*
> _Ilocos Norte_
> (March 13, 2009)
> 
> Can you see Bangui's Windmills? :colgate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal-clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very clean water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wide stretch of white sand beach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A school of baby fish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polaris Beach House (highly recommended, food is quite pricey though)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue-green waters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saud Beach, Pagudpud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saud Beach, Pagudpud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos by Dex  more to come...


----------



## [dx]

*Bangui Windmills*
Bangui, Ilocos Norte
(March 13, 2009)

Standing beside these huge windmills was kinda surreal. hehe

The Bangui Windmills are located in Bangui, Ilocos Norte, Philippines. The windmills, officially referred to as the NorthWind Bangui Bay Project, is a project by NorthWind Development Corporation that taps renewable energy sources to help reduce the greenhouse gases that cause global warming. The project is the first “Wind Farm” in the Philippines consisting of wind turbines on-shore facing the South China Sea and considered to be the biggest in Southeast Asia. The project sells electricity to the Ilocos Norte Electric Cooperative (INEC) and provides 40% of the power requirements of Ilocos Norte via Transco Laoag. (Source)

Each tower stands 50 meters high.


----------



## [dx]

*Pagudpud, Ilocos Norte*










A charming and peaceful little town. 

Welcome to Pagudpud!









Arch









Lovely countryside









Pagudpud town hall









Pagudpud town plaza









Pagudpud public market









An auditorium









Florida bus









Pagudpud's empanada has a distinct orange color hehe









Yum!









Ricefields


----------



## fa21de

*BARCELONA (August 2008)*
Some of my pictures :


----------



## fa21de

MARTINIQUE (2008) :
Beach Les Salines


----------



## Dequal

*Navagio Bay*
Zakynthos, Greece


----------



## [dx]

*Sunset in Pagudpud's Saud Beach*
(March 13, 2009)


----------



## dashalvin

*White sand beaches in Dipolog and Dapitan Cities, ZANORTE, Philippines*

*Selinog Island*


















5-star Dakak Park and Beach Resort




























Aliguay Island














































*Pinahon Island*










*Bitoon Beach*





























*ZANORTE PROMOTIONAL VIDEO*






WATCH OUT FOR MORE TOURIST SPOTS IN ZANORTE!

Come and Visit us here in ZaNorte, Philippines


----------



## [dx]

Some final shots of Pagudpud and Bangui Windmills before leaving for Vigan


----------



## jeromericks

wow all of these beaches look great besides the overcrowded ones but thanks for all the pics


----------



## [dx]

Oops. Got some more photos from a couple of sites that I forgot to post.

*Bantay Abot Cave*
Pagudpud, Ilocos Norte
(March 14, 2009)

A mountain with a hole. We weren't able to go into the cave because of the stormy weather and the high tide. The weather that day added to the allure of the Pagudpud coastline -- such a rugged but beautiful landscape.





































some seashells I picked up on the rocky and coral-strewn beach near Bantay Abot Cave


----------



## [dx]

*Experience Donsol*
All Photos from Donsol EcoTour -- http://donsolecotour.com
Tour packages here


----------



## Langur

There are some lovely beaches on this thread.


----------



## Langur

*British Indian Ocean Territory*

*British Indian Ocean Territory*

The British Indian Ocean Territory consists of some 1000 coconut palm islands clustered around six coral atolls. Only one island, Diego Garcia, is occuppied by a British and American airbase. The native people were expelled from the islands in the 1960s and have fought a long and so far unsuccessful campaign to be allowed to return. Unlike other groups of tropical paradise islands in the Indian and Pacific oceans (eg Seychelles, Maldives, Fijian islands, Tahitian islands etc) these islands remain completely wild and untouched by man. There are no honeymoon resorts here, just perfect natural beauty:


Chagos Islands:















































Diego Garcia:


----------



## [dx]

*A Cloudy Day at the Blue Lagoon*
_Pagudpud, Ilocos Norte_
(March 14, 2009)


----------



## Pincio

*Villasimius (Sardinia, Italy)*


----------



## Maxximus

Oh Gosh, awesome Sardinia


----------



## [dx]

Our first snorkeling stop in Coron:

*Siete Pecados Marine Park*
Coron, Palawan
May 1, 2009

There are seven peaks, seven limestone rocks or islets located at the entrance of Coron Bay called Siete Pecados. Declared as a marine protected area, it houses good coral reefs and coral fishes. Take the 15 minute boat ride from the port to experience an unforgettable snorkeling and diving experience.

What to wear and bring:

Wear light clothing and sunblock. You may also bring your swimming and snorkeling gear. - Source























































***Tip*: Bring bread for fish-feeding hehehe


----------



## [dx]

Our first snorkeling stop in Coron:

*Siete Pecados Marine Park*
Coron, Palawan
May 1, 2009

There are seven peaks, seven limestone rocks or islets located at the entrance of Coron Bay called Siete Pecados. Declared as a marine protected area, it houses good coral reefs and coral fishes. Take the 15 minute boat ride from the port to experience an unforgettable snorkeling and diving experience.

What to wear and bring:

Wear light clothing and sunblock. You may also bring your swimming and snorkeling gear. - Source























































***Tip*: Bring bread for fish-feeding hehehe


----------



## [dx]

*Limestone Cliffs and Kalachuchi Beach*
Coron, Palawan
May 1, 2009


----------



## [dx]

*Limestone Cliffs and Kalachuchi Beach*
Coron, Palawan
May 1, 2009


----------



## gonzo

Sardinia looks so...tropical! :drool:

In a couple of weeks I'll be going to Fitzroy Island in the inner Great Barrier Reef. The beach is made up of dead coral skeletons.

Has anybody been to a similar beach? Is the rough surface tolerable? Does beauty make-up for it?


----------



## _00_deathscar

Compared to most beaches posted here, these aren't all that - save for the fact that they exist in Hong Kong I suppose. Two of Hong Kong's best beaches (both in Sai Kung):

*Long Ke Wan*




























*Tai Long Wan*





































Edit: Oops, massive pictures - reformatting. Please be patient


----------



## Waldenstrom

^^ awesome beaches! kay:


----------



## [dx]

*Kayangan Cove, Coron Island*
May 1, 2009

A small cove and beach that serves as the entrance point to Kayangan Lake, just one of several lakes in Coron Island (of which, only two are open to the public, Barracuda and Kayangan, the rest are exclusive to the Tagbanua tribe and are considered sacred lakes).














































The entire Coron Island is the ancestral domain of the Tagbanua tribe.


----------



## [dx]

*Kayangan Cove, Coron Island*
May 1, 2009

A small cove and beach that serves as the entrance point to Kayangan Lake, just one of several lakes in Coron Island (of which, only two are open to the public, Barracuda and Kayangan, the rest are exclusive to the Tagbanua tribe and are considered sacred lakes).














































The entire Coron Island is the ancestral domain of the Tagbanua tribe.


----------



## [dx]

*Kayangan Cove, Coron Island*


----------



## [dx]

*Kayangan Cove, Coron Island*


----------



## Kintoy

*Honda Bay, Palawan, Philippines*


----------



## Kintoy

*Dakak, Dapitan, Philippines*


----------



## Kintoy

*San Juan, La Union, Philippines*


----------



## banog

*It's Caub*



manila_eye said:


> Visit us lurkernomore:cheers:
> 
> GL Beach, Siargao, Philippines


Hello manila_eye,

this picture does not point GL. If you know Siargao and turn the picture about 180 degrees, you can recognise Caub. Caub is a small island and lies 50 km northwesterly from GL.

Here a picture of the whole island in correct adjustment.
http://www.patrickonthebeach.com/images/yohoho_islands_resize.jpg


----------



## Klugermann

*CHILE*


*La Poza Beach, Damas Island*




*Anakena, Easter Island*







*Las Tacas*




*Tijeras Beach*




*La Virgen Beach*




*Ovahe, Easter Island*







*Bahía Inglesa*




*El Canelillo*




*Caleta Condor Beach*




*Las Cujas*




*Iquique*





*Playa Blanca*


----------



## Mojojojo.

Langur said:


> *British Indian Ocean Territory*
> 
> The British Indian Ocean Territory consists of some 1000 coconut palm islands clustered around six coral atolls. Only one island, Diego Garcia, is occuppied by a British and American airbase. The native people were expelled from the islands in the 1960s and have fought a long and so far unsuccessful campaign to be allowed to return. Unlike other groups of tropical paradise islands in the Indian and Pacific oceans (eg Seychelles, Maldives, Fijian islands, Tahitian islands etc) these islands remain completely wild and untouched by man. There are no honeymoon resorts here, just perfect natural beauty:
> 
> 
> Chagos Islands:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diego Garcia:


mg:

Awesome stuff.....

no doubt, best beaches are in *Far east, Central America and Indian Ocean
*


----------



## Night Hawk

cool


----------



## [dx]

*Aerial Photos of El Nido, Palawan*
Photos and captions by saatinlang

El Nido town









Lagen Resort - http://www.elnidoresorts.com/









Miniloc Resort








Miniloc Resort is at the southeast side of Miniloc Island. It is centrally located of all the El Nido Islands and is the best location if you want to explore all the beauty of El Nido Coves or Beaches.

Matinloc and Tapiutan Islands








From the left is Tapiutan Island and then Matinloc Island. From the right side of Matinloc Island, look at the lower right of the picture, there is a another secret beach, which is bigger and accessible by boat. You have to go to either side of the big rock to access the hidden beach.

Tapiutan Beach








This my favorite beach spot of all El Nido Group of Islands. It is situated on the East side of Tapiutan Island facing Matinloc Island overlooking Matinloc Shrine. It is a big area with two interconnected nice beaches when you go further north. Actually it is on Tour C when you go on a boat ride from El Nido Town. It is a good place to camp, but you have to get a permit from local authorities in El Nido Tourism Office.

Secret Beach








This is located on the west side of Matinloc Island, just below and after Mount Horn, if you came from Tapiutan Strait (from the north).


----------



## [dx]

*Aerial Photos of El Nido, Palawan*
Photos and captions by saatinlang

El Nido town









Lagen Resort - http://www.elnidoresorts.com/









Miniloc Resort








Miniloc Resort is at the southeast side of Miniloc Island. It is centrally located of all the El Nido Islands and is the best location if you want to explore all the beauty of El Nido Coves or Beaches.

Matinloc and Tapiutan Islands








From the left is Tapiutan Island and then Matinloc Island. From the right side of Matinloc Island, look at the lower right of the picture, there is a another secret beach, which is bigger and accessible by boat. You have to go to either side of the big rock to access the hidden beach.

Tapiutan Beach








This my favorite beach spot of all El Nido Group of Islands. It is situated on the East side of Tapiutan Island facing Matinloc Island overlooking Matinloc Shrine. It is a big area with two interconnected nice beaches when you go further north. Actually it is on Tour C when you go on a boat ride from El Nido Town. It is a good place to camp, but you have to get a permit from local authorities in El Nido Tourism Office.

Secret Beach








This is located on the west side of Matinloc Island, just below and after Mount Horn, if you came from Tapiutan Strait (from the north).


----------



## [dx]

*Aerial Photos of El Nido, Palawan*
Photos and captions by saatinlang

El Nido town









Lagen Resort - http://www.elnidoresorts.com/









Miniloc Resort








Miniloc Resort is at the southeast side of Miniloc Island. It is centrally located of all the El Nido Islands and is the best location if you want to explore all the beauty of El Nido Coves or Beaches.

Matinloc and Tapiutan Islands








From the left is Tapiutan Island and then Matinloc Island. From the right side of Matinloc Island, look at the lower right of the picture, there is a another secret beach, which is bigger and accessible by boat. You have to go to either side of the big rock to access the hidden beach.

Tapiutan Beach








This my favorite beach spot of all El Nido Group of Islands. It is situated on the East side of Tapiutan Island facing Matinloc Island overlooking Matinloc Shrine. It is a big area with two interconnected nice beaches when you go further north. Actually it is on Tour C when you go on a boat ride from El Nido Town. It is a good place to camp, but you have to get a permit from local authorities in El Nido Tourism Office.

Secret Beach








This is located on the west side of Matinloc Island, just below and after Mount Horn, if you came from Tapiutan Strait (from the north).


----------



## [dx]

*Aerial Photos of El Nido, Palawan*
Photos and captions by saatinlang

Culasa Point








Norhtern side of Matinloc Island before entering Tapiutan Strait on the right.

Tapiutan Lake









Calaragnan Point









Matinloc Shrine









Ilog Bay


----------



## [dx]

*Aerial Photos of El Nido, Palawan*
Photos and captions by saatinlang

Culasa Point








Norhtern side of Matinloc Island before entering Tapiutan Strait on the right.

Tapiutan Lake









Calaragnan Point









Matinloc Shrine









Ilog Bay


----------



## [dx]

*Tubbataha Reefs*
Sulu Sea









by scubaschnauzer









by Erwin Lim, winner of "Best ASEAN Tourism Photo 2008"


----------



## [dx]

*Tubbataha Reefs*
Sulu Sea









by scubaschnauzer









by Erwin Lim, winner of "Best ASEAN Tourism Photo 2008"


----------



## [dx]

*Paguriran Island, Sorsogon City*
by Pipo Los Baños


----------



## oriontrail

Wonderful beach on east Adriatic coast:

beach ZLATNI RAT, island BOL, CROATIA


----------



## AJ215

Arraial do Cabo


----------



## Balaputradewa

*of course Indonesia is the right place*

*Bali Beaches*













*Lombok Beaches*


----------



## Balaputradewa

*still Indonesia...*

*Bangka Beaches*










*Belitung Beaches*






*Mentawai Beaches*


----------



## Balaputradewa

*Komodo Island Beaches - Indonesia*


----------



## egypt69

*Egyptian Beaches*​
Egypt has two coastlines, the Red Sea and the Mediterranean Sea. Each boast beutiful crystal waters and white soft sands, and some of the best beaches on the planet. The Red Sea in particular boasts fantastic and extremely colourful and vibrant underwater life unmatched anywhere else on earth and making Egypt one the worlds best diving spots. 

First of all here is a short and amazing video on Egypt's Red Sea Riviera (I reccomend eveyrone to watch):






Hurghada (Red Sea Riviera):










Forest of Nabq (The Sinai):










Reefs of the Red Sea:














































Mersa Metrouh (Meditteranean):


----------



## samba_man

:drool:


----------



## Lucas Correia

www.brasildestinos.com.br/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/maceio.jpg


----------



## JoãoVictorViana

schmidt said:


> Maceió, Brazil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jericoacoara, Brazil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ipanema, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bombinhas, Brazil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't find any great pics though


Maceió is very Beautiful !!!


----------



## dutchmaster

Great beaches!!


----------



## luxembourg

there are alot of cool beaches !!!


----------



## Balaputradewa

*Indonesia*


----------



## Balaputradewa

*it's time to visit* *INDONESIA**..has 17,508 wonderful islands*


----------



## Jaeger

Bamburgh Beach & Bamburgh Castle, Northumberland, England


----------



## Jaeger

Nearby Lindisfarne Castle on Holy Island, Northumberland, where St Cuthbert wrote the Lindisfarne Gospels.

British Library Website -

http://www.bl.uk/onlinegallery/sacredtexts/lindisfarne.html

http://www.bl.uk/onlinegallery/sacredtexts/ttpbooks.html














































Lindisfarne Castle -


----------



## Black Stone

-edited-


----------



## mhek

the Philippines



ScReWfAcE said:


> *Magpupungko Rock Formation, Pilar, Siargao Island, Surigao Del Norte*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Daku Island,Siargao Island, Surigao Del Norte*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Daku Island,Siargao Island, Surigao Del Norte*


----------



## mhek

*the Philippines* :banana:



dinabaw said:


> *Gumasa, Sarangani*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Australian Beaches

Whitehaven Beach, Queensland









natskis








Peter Nijenhuis




Four Mile Beach, Queensland









Shane Venem




Bells Beach, Victoria









Alex E. Proimos




Cable Beach, Western Australia









budgie6059




Surfers Paradise, Queensland









John Lotsari




Bondi Beach, New South Wales









[email protected]




Wineglass Bay, Tasmania









Roger T Wong




Hyams, New South Wales









Agent Smith​


----------



## Black Stone

-edited-


----------



## Saigongirl

Most beautiful beach on Yen Island in Nha Trang bay, Vietnam :banana:









Credit:Author's signature in the pic









Credit:zDucNamz from vnphoto.net









From cactus78's album









From cactus78's album


----------



## Guest

^^ I love that beach 

*NEW ZEALAND*

*CATHEDRAL COVE - WHERE "CHRONICLES OF NARNIA - PRINCE CASPIAN" WAS FILMED:*









by msdstefan


*MOUNT MAUNGANUI BEACH*









by allentomdude


*KAREKARE BEACH - WHERE "THE PIANO" + "PRINCESS XENA" WAS FILMED:*









by Emma Smales


*RAGLAN BEACH - ONE OF THE WORLD'S SURFING MECCA'S*









by Magalie L'Abbé


*TOTARANUI BAY - PART OF THE WORLD FAMOUS ABEL TASMAN NATIONAL PARK*









by Ariel Ophelia


*WAIHEKE ISLAND - AN AUCKLAND SUBURB - ONLY ACCESSIBLE BY YACHT + HELICOPTER + FERRY*









by BigFrank


*HOT WATER BEACH - LOCATED ON TOP OF A VOLCANIC FIELD - THE WATER IS AS HOT AS A BATH:*









by simon zalto


*BAY OF ISLANDS - OVER 140 ISLANDS IN THE BAY WITH SECLUDED BEACHES*









by EmmaJG​


----------



## isakres

*El Tamarindo, Mexico (Pacific Coast).*


----------



## isakres

*Isla Mujeres, Mexico (Caribbean)*


----------



## isakres

*Tulum, Mexico*


----------



## isakres

*La Paz, Mexico (Pacific)*


----------



## isakres

*Zipolite, Mexico*
Best Nude Beach of the country


----------



## nam_cam

Quy Nhơn, Viêt Nam


----------



## nam_cam

- edit


----------



## dutchmaster

A 'taste' of brazilian beaches:

*Porto de Galinhas, Pernambuco*


















*Cacimba do Padre, Fernando de Noronha, Pernambuco*
a paradise for both normal tourists and surfers


----------



## Andres_RoCa

*Venezuela​*



WG-85 said:


> *Islas los Tortuguillos, Venezuela
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isla La Tortuga, Venezuela
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





WG-85 said:


> *
> Cayo Craski/crasqui
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cayo Sal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rabusqui
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Punta de Arena la tortuga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​





Jose murcia said:


> *Archipiélago los Testigos*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​





WG-85 said:


> *Los Roques - Dependencias Federales de Venezuela*





WG-85 said:


> *Cayo Sombrero, Estado Falcón, Venezuela
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cayo Sal, Estado Falcón, Venezuela
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cayo Paiclá, Estado Falcón, Venezuela
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





WG-85 said:


> *Isla de Cubagua, estado Nueva Esparta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## corredor06

great places to relax


----------



## footiran

Caspian sea, Iran

Noshahr


Chalous




Gilan



PERSIAN Gulf, Iran


Kish Island





remembrance of Flight IR655, PERSIAN Gulf


----------



## footiran

PERSIAN Gulf, Iran






Mysterious Greek Ship, Kish Island


----------



## dutchmaster

Some more of Brazil:

*Arraial do Cabo, Rio de Janeiro*


----------



## Liwwadden

Two shots I took on the dutch island Terschelling. 



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/liwwadden/


----------



## mattec

Outer Banks, North Carolina, USA


----------



## Liwwadden

^ The North Carolina shoreline looks very similar to the Dutch one! All those pics could just be taken over here.


----------



## nam_cam

Mui Ne, Phan Thiet, Vietnam


----------



## nam_cam




----------



## bbsssc

Guimaras, PHILIPPINES


----------



## gabo79

wow


----------



## Long_mane

Photos by Kuspawix

Mantigue Island, Camiguin, Philippines























































......


----------



## Long_mane

Photos by Kuspawix

White Island, Camiguin, Philippines


----------



## Black Stone

Phi Phi Island and Phuket


----------



## isakres

Some Ko Phi Phi beaches probably are among my top 10 most beautiful beaches worldwide..

:cheers:


----------



## Black Stone

^^yeah...i love Phi Phi...wonderful :cheers:

now..

*Parangtritis Beach* - the mystical beach






Parangtritis Beach has long been famous, not only as a beach resort where sand-dunes, sandy beach and rocky cliffs meet, but it is also a historical place which closely related to the mysterious legend of the Queen of the South Ocean "Nyai Roro Kidul", the ever youthful and beautiful queen, reign over sea nymphs and spirits. Everyone is delighted to visit not because of its beautiful scenery but being challenged to prove a myth of Nyai Roro Kidul and its kingdom under the ocean


----------



## bilalamjad3

malsyia beach pics


----------



## Son Thuy Villa

*Nha Trang* beach


----------



## [dx]

Subic Beach, Matnog, Sorsogon










Pink sands of Subic Beach, Matnog









by aylaliberato


----------



## [dx]

Rizal Beach, Gubat, Sorsogon








by arkiboxxx


----------



## [dx]

DAPA_CITY said:


> *VISIT CARAGA SIARGAO
> SURIGAO
> *


AWESOME!  :applause: Surigao is definitely in my list of must-visit places in the next few years.


----------



## ernesto_eduardo

A country of two oceans
with
Beautiful Beaches 

Mixed Pictures of The Caribbean and the Pacific

*Panama! *

only some of panama's beautiful waters

San Blas (Caribbean Panama)









































































Iguana (Pacific Panama)










































Contadora (Pacific Panama)


















Saboga (Pacific Panama)










Isla Grande (Caribbean Panama)

















Coiba (Pacific Panama)

















Bocas del Toro (Caribbean Panama)


----------



## ernesto_eduardo

Panama's Exotic Beaches 
the best in Central America
of the Caribbean and Pacific









Bocas Del Toro (Caribbean Panama)


























































Isla Grande (Caribbean Panama)


----------



## [dx]

Calaguas Island
Camarines Norte, Philippines
Photos by Kent Balbino


----------



## LeeighIam

damn those islands are freakin paradise!


----------



## dutchmaster

Some from northwestern Australia maybe one of the most remote beaches and inhabited on earth:


----------



## corredor06

WOW impressive


----------



## rafael_novaski

*Torres - Brazil*


----------



## warrior034

im confused now  i would like to visit so many places


----------



## Lissabona

:drool::drool:


----------



## [dx]

Panangatan Beach
Manito, Albay, Philippines
Photos by Dacel Andes


----------



## [dx]

Panangatan Beach
Manito, Albay, Philippines
Photos by Dacel Andes


----------



## ernesto_eduardo

P A N A M A 








(a Hurricane Free Zone)

Beautiful Beaches


----------



## ernesto_eduardo

P A N A M A 










*(a Hurricane Free Zone Beauty*)


----------



## corredor06

Amazing the beaches of Panama


----------



## pechie

wow!breathtaking!


----------



## mhek

*PHILIPPINE ISLANDS*


----------



## johnhughes051

Bora Bora Pearl Beach One
Polynesia
Phi Phi Island
Thailand
La Dique - Anse Source D'Argent
Seychelles
Blue Lagoon - Oldeniz Beach
Fethiye
Turkey
Seven Mile Beach
Negril
Jamaica
Smuggler's Cove
Tortola
British Virgin Islands
Tobago Cays
Windward Islands
Lanikai Beach
Kailua
Hawaii
La Meridien Resort
Bora Bora 
This is a most beautiful beach in the world.


----------



## Antero de Quental

Buzios - Rio de Janeiro









Flick/ Amelia Barlot


----------



## Pfeuffer

johnhughes051 said:


> Bora Bora Pearl Beach One
> Polynesia
> Phi Phi Island
> Thailand
> La Dique - Anse Source D'Argent
> Seychelles
> Blue Lagoon - Oldeniz Beach
> Fethiye
> Turkey
> Seven Mile Beach
> Negril
> Jamaica
> Smuggler's Cove
> Tortola
> British Virgin Islands
> Tobago Cays
> Windward Islands
> Lanikai Beach
> Kailua
> Hawaii
> La Meridien Resort
> Bora Bora
> This is a most beautiful beach in the world.


you have forgotten a few :
Maldives
Mauritius
Micronesia
Boracay, Bantayan, Sipalay Philippines
Diani beach, Kenia
Tulum, Mexico
Lefkada, Greece
Usedom, Germany :lol:


----------



## mhek

*PHILIPPINE ISLANDS*


----------



## Guest

Gr8 updates Yellow Fever :cheers:


----------



## Guest

* NEW ZEALAND | PART 1*


Matapouri, Tutukaka coast by cathm2, on Flickr









by André Pipa









by Larry He


Cathedral Cove - New Zealand by Jill & Rob, on Flickr


Whangarei Heads - Whangarei - New Zealand 023 by Julien | Quelques-notes.com, on Flickr


Untitled by Rosino, on Flickr


Matapouri Beach by jamesdelf, on Flickr


Heaphy beach, New Zealand by skybluetara, on Flickr


New Chums by Piotr Zurek, on Flickr


NZ 1 282 by damn_camera, on Flickr


Kaiteriteri Beach, New Zealand. by chris.bryant, on Flickr


New Chums Beach by Grumble Bunny, on Flickr


Langs Beach, New Zealand by vickymagnisali, on Flickr


Oriental Bay Wellington New Zealand by the-family, on Flickr


Cathedral Cove - Hahei - Coromandel Peninsula - New Zealand by Julien | Quelques-notes.com, on Flickr


Salt Air Scenic Flights - Bay of Islands, New Zealand by action adventure videos, on Flickr


Roberton_Island by action adventure videos, on Flickr


Abel Tasman National Park by Larry He, on Flickr


21 JAN 12 25°C OMAHA BEACH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Adpenturz

*Hunimua Beach at Ambon island - Maluku Indonesia*

*Hunimua Beach at Ambon island - Maluku - Indonesia*










​


----------



## the glimpser

_Originally posted on the Philippine forum..._



rhevmil said:


> *The Philippines' best beaches and islands*
> If white sands aren't your thing, this isn't the country for you. Otherwise, bust out your flip-flops and follow us
> By Candice Lopez-Quimpo 30 April, 2012
> 
> Picking a favorite beach in the Philippines is like trying to pick a favorite child. Challenging, but not impossible.
> 
> With more than 7,000 islands edged by white sand buffering turquoise waters filled with some of the world's most diverse marine life, not everyone will agree on which one is best.
> 
> Disagree with our picks? Share your favorite Filipino island or beach in the comments box below.
> 
> More on CNNGo: Special Report: What's the future of Philippines tourism?
> 
> 1. El Nido, Palawan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollywood loves El Nido. Scenes for the upcoming final installment of the "Bourne" series were shot here. The island was also the setting of a pit stop on "The Amazing Race."
> If Palawan is indeed "the last frontier" of the Philippines, as it's been dubbed, the coastal town of El Nido is the gateway to wild adventure.
> 
> Sure, it's got powder-fine beaches and gin-clear waters. But the views are what really sell the place.
> 
> Off the coast of El Nido are majestic karst limestone formations, empty lagoons, marble cliffs, prehistoric caves and waterfalls. All are easily explored.
> 
> Wet your fins: El Nido is a popular base for divers. Surrounding waters contain more than 50 species of coral, and attract whales, whale sharks, sea cows, manta rays, dolphins and endangered turtles.
> 
> 2. Boracay, Aklan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundowners, anyone? Just another perfect day in Boracay.
> White Beach is the place most frequently associated with Boracay, the most popular holiday destination in the Philippines.
> 
> Its four-kilometer stretch welcomes everyone from beach bums to adventurers. At night, the beach comes alive with candle-lit sand castles, cozy restaurants and bars that stay open til dawn.
> 
> Away from White Beach are calmer resorts. There is a less boisterous side of Boracay and it still offers secluded strips of sand, coves, caves and cliffs.
> 
> Come with the wind: During the early months of the year, Boracay attracts hundreds of kite-boarders and windsurfers who compete in the International Funboard Cup. The rough waves and strong winds make Boracay an ideal destination for water sports fanatics.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Palaui Island, Cagayan Valley*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting to Paluai's best beach is a challenge, but the rewards make the hassle worthwhile.
> This isolated island is a natural secret -- only the brave and persevering bother to visit.
> 
> Glorious white sands surrounded by volcanic rocks on one side kiss blue-green waters on the other. Snorkeling and diving brings you face to face with coral gardens and a rich marine reserve.
> 
> Palaui is all about raw beauty. But it takes some work to get there.
> 
> Also on CNNGo: Best of Manila
> 
> Treks should be blessed with clear blue skies, patient companions and trusted local guides.
> 
> Getting to the island's most prized stretch of beach requires battling thorny grass, muddy ground and a mangrove forest.
> 
> Uncharted Philippines offers a three-day Palaui Island Photography Tour for US$240 that includes transportation, accomodation, food and guides. Visit Unchartedphilippines.com.
> 
> Sleep with stars: With no resorts or hotels, Palaui has only one real option -- camping under the stars. Otherwise, visitors are left to explore homestay options.
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Panglao, Bohol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just your average Panglao beach. Tired of looking at white sands yet? We're not even halfway through.
> Once a sleepy island, Panglao is being roused by travelers in search of gorgeous beaches.
> 
> It’s a refuge for those who appreciate a diverse menu of aquatic attractions.
> 
> Options include dolphin watching, whale spotting, diving with barracudas, jackfish, sea snakes and brilliant coral formations.
> 
> Natural charms: In addition to its beaches, the island of Bohol is famous for its Chocolate Hills, an unusual rolling terrain of more than 1,000 dome-shaped hills. The hills are named for their brown color during dry season, when grass dries up.
> 
> The “world’s smallest primate” -- the endangered Philippine tarsier -- also inhabits the island.
> 
> Multi-language edge: Years ago, a number of foreigners came to Panglao on holiday and never bothered to leave. Locals picked up their languages to better converse with the tourists. In addition to English, in Panglao you have a good chance of meeting a local with a handy grasp of German, Swiss or Japanese.
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Bantayan Island, Cebu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the crowds of Boracay turn you off, Bantayan Island has luxury comforts minus the action.
> Bantayan has remained relatively untouched by modern life, save for a smattering of foreigners who have taken up residence, sucked in by the island's white sands, aqua-colored waters and red-gold sunsets.
> 
> Beers are cold and cheap, townsfolk are hospitable and the dreary troubles of the outside world are easily forgotten.
> 
> Holy crowds: If you're after peace and quiet, don't plan a stay during the Holy Week before Easter. The island is crowded with Filipino travelers during this period, with rooms and services booked months in advance.
> 
> Simplicity is key: Action-packed it ain't. There are no five-star hotels, no malls, no fashion-forward shopping centers.
> 
> More on CNNGo: 13 most overplayed Filipino cover band songs
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Caramoan, Camarines Sur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krabi who? The Philippines might not bring in the tourist numbers of Thailand, but its beaches can easily go toe-to-toe with the kingdom's best.
> Named after the local sea turtle, Caramoan is as scenic as it is secluded.
> 
> Stretches of white sand run between huge boulders and rock formations. Scuba divers, island hoppers and beach bums all converge here.
> 
> Complementing the beaches are caves, waterfalls, freshwater pools, underground streams and lagoons.
> 
> Adventure site: The "Survivor" reality show series and similar international programs have used Caramoan as a shooting location.
> 
> Despite the locale's popularity with TV production companies, there are enough beaches to go around for everyone.
> 
> Top view: Mountain climbers can trek to Mount Caglago’s summit and take in a terrific view of the Caramoan islands and islets. The mountain is a pilgrimage site for some, thanks to its gigantic statue of Our Lady of the Holy Rosary.
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Samal, Davao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off the coast of Samal lies Buena Vista Island, with its blindingly white beaches. Pretty lady sunbathing not guaranteed.
> A burgeoning tourist destination, Samal is on a mission to get the word out on its 118-kilometer coastline of white sandy beaches.
> 
> You know the highlights: pristine waters, lush greens, rock formations, mangrove and coconut palms. Numerous resorts provide a range of choices for visitors, from luxurious resorts to backpacker options.
> 
> The vanishing island: This curious moniker is the nickname of Shanipaan Shoal, a tiny island that literally disappears from sight during high tide. The only thing visible at high water is a single, elevated cottage poking out of the sea.
> 
> Underwater garden: The vast Coral Garden Marine Park, a fish sanctuary filled with diverse marine life, makes Sambal a favorite among divers and snorkelers.
> 
> 
> 
> 8. Siargao Islands, Surigao del Norte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beyond this pier is Cloud 9, one of Siargao's most famous surf breaks.
> Known as the top surfing island in the Philippines, Siargao is often overlooked as a beachcomber’s paradise.
> 
> There are breaks for beginner surfers, moderate ones and even pros looking for three-meter-high waves. For those with zero surf skills -- and no desire to acquire any -- there are also pristine beaches with milder waves, perfect for sunning and swimming.
> 
> More on CNNGo: 36 hours on a Philippine bus
> 
> Surf’s up: Ideal days for surfing are between mid-August and mid-December, when the swell is most consistent. Beginners should visit when waves are smaller, around April or May.
> 
> 
> 
> 9. Great Santa Cruz Island, Zamboanga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great Santa Cruz Island is famous for its pink corralline sand, the only beach of its kind in the Philippines.
> On Great Santa Cruz Island, pulverized red coral washed up from the sea floor mixes with white sand to produce a pink-hued beach.
> 
> It’s a different version of perfection: the powdery beach competes with the blue and green shades of the sea. Some parts of the beach are lovely in their undeveloped state. There are signs of civilization -- souvenirs, nipa huts and restrooms.
> 
> Beach visits are limited to day trips, so you have to squeeze everything into a few hours: swim, sunbathe, snorkel, dive, even fish for your lunch. Just don’t mistake serenity for safety -- there’s a deep drop in the sea just meters from shore.
> 
> Armed guards: The island is just a boat ride away from the city proper, but getting there requires extra precautions, due to local threats.
> 
> Only those with a tourist permit from the Department of Tourism in Zamboanga City can visit. The permit fee includes armed security escorts.
> 
> Why the need for security? According to the Department of Tourism’s regional office, it's a preventative measure: “On the security situation in Zamboanga City, there are no militant or terroristic activities recently. Although there were reported shooting incidents, these were intended to specific victims due to personal grudges. The city is very vibrant and relatively peaceful.”
> 
> As a precaution, check with your embassy for security threats before traveling.
> 
> 10. Pagudpud, Ilocos Norte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing says "I'm on vacation" like an Instagram of yourself sunning next to a giant windmill.
> Along the northern tip of the island of Luzon sits the coastal town of Pagudpud. It’s a quiet, sleepy and rural community, with little overt commercialism.
> 
> Perhaps because it takes time and effort to reach Pagudpud, the wide and inviting beaches are usually empty, making them ideal for those who enjoy mixing solitude with sun, sand and surf.
> 
> A row of windmills down the coast from Pagudpud makes for a picturesque if not unusual backdrop for a Filipino beach.
> 
> Don't miss: How to be a Manila local: 10 tips for faking it
> 
> Wind and waves: Parts of Pagudpud are exposed to winds that blow in from both the South China Sea and Pacific Ocean, making the waves ideal for surfers, especially from July to October. Windsurfers and kiteboarders are starting to take notice of this northern getaway.
> 
> http://www.cnngo.com/explorations/escape/philippines/philippines-best-beaches-and-islands-632923


----------



## Abinash89

Agatti beach,India


----------



## Abinash89

Radhanagar beach,India..Last year it's voted as the best beach in Asia.Search for more info.


----------



## Linguine

thanks all for the fantastic beach photos...:cheers2:


----------



## manhuelofspain

playa de Nules / Nules beach (Castellon, spain costa)

playa de Nules por pretphoto, en Flickr


----------



## konnsst

Cobeza de toro, bavaro, Hotel Natura park
wild beach


----------



## italiano_pellicano

wow amazing


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Jesolo , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7182/6857054203_361c14bd23_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Jesolo , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7196/6857071533_2191f96386_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Parham Town, British Virgin Islands , United Kingdom *










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5194/7223092858_cd2e42318c_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Parham Town, British Virgin Islands , United Kingdom *










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7080/7223095166_cb60c6c19d_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Amalfi , Italy*










http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1054/1478955364_6a96a65c73_o_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Baia Delle Zagare , Gargano , Italy*










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6184/6154364544_f44e5d25fc_b_d.jpg


----------



## Linguine

italiano_pellicano said:


> *Parham Town, British Virgin Islands , United Kingdom *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7080/7223095166_cb60c6c19d_b_d.jpg



incredibly inviting...:cheers:


----------



## hhhhh

Barcelona Beach.


http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexander_johmann/6418416545/sizes/l/in/set-72157626881839427/


----------



## italiano_pellicano

nice barcelona


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Linguine said:


> incredibly inviting...:cheers:


+1 that beach looks incredible!


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Bondi Beach


Bondi Beach by fiston22, on Flickr


Surfers Paradise Beach









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7231189974/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jam13/7215025580/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## hhhhh

*Barcelona* Beach


----------



## hypnotoad

~~~Greece~~~

Porto Katsiki, Lefkada Island (source)










Perissa, Santorini Island (source)










Vourvourou, Chalkidiki (source)










Petani, Kefalonia Island (source)










Myrtos, Kephalonia Island (source)










Red Beach, Santorini Island (source)










Sarakino, Milos Island (source)










Lindos, Rhodes Island (source)










Milia, Skopelos Island (source)










Aliki, Thassos Island (source)










Voidokilia, Messinia (source)










Mylopotamos, Pelion (source)










Balos, Crete Island (source)










Navagio, Zakynthos Island (source)










Voutoumi, Antipaxos Island (source)


----------



## Black Stone

-edit-


----------



## isakres

Best thread ever.


----------



## hhhhh

Barcelona,spain


----------



## Yellow Fever

Beach by ►CubaGallery, on Flickr
This photo was taken on May 19, 2012 in Muriwai, Auckland, NZ. 


beach by The Family Dog, on Flickr
Netherlands / Friesland / Hollum


Beach by The Family Dog, on Flickr
Netherlands / Friesland / Hollum


Beach by ►CubaGallery, on Flickr
New Zealand / Auckland / Bethells Beach


Beach by ►CubaGallery, on Flickr
New Zealand / Auckland / Piha


Beach by ►CubaGallery, on Flickr
New Zealand / Auckland / Muriwai


----------



## Guest

*MOUNT MAUNAGNUI | NEW ZEALAND*


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## italiano_pellicano

Amazing New Zealand


----------



## Linguine

thanks all for the awesome beach photos...:cheers:


----------



## boglegraham

Australia´s Cocos (Keeling) Islands









Source: http://ih3.redbubble.net/image.8008351.8694/flat,550x550,075,f.jpg











Source: http://dev.asia.com/content/visa/images/cocos-island.jpg


----------



## musiccity

*Rauðisandur Beach, Northwest Iceland
*











Scroll --> --> -->










Source: Panoramio - Romackas & fgrossi


----------



## Sarcasticity

The last couple of pictures cemented my liking for secluded and less crowded beaches. Those beaches in New Zealand and Australia alone are worth the trip


----------



## Adpenturz

Oheidertawun Beach - Kei Islands - Southeast Maluku - Indonesia



http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/17/pertama.jpg/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/amnewman/with/6321319784/#photo_6321319784​


----------



## AJ215

Barra Grande - State of Bahia









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paulodetarso/2721329994/sizes/l/in/set-72157606482921322/​


----------



## Jeanf1990

Los Roques - Venezuela


Los Roques por yarumcb, en Flickr


----------



## the glimpser

> *Boracay named 2012 world's best island *
> 
> *Travel + Leisure's top 10 island destinations in 2012, based on a survey of readers are:*
> 
> 1. Boracay, Philippines - 93.10
> 2. Bali - 90.41
> 3. Galápagos - 89.55
> 4. Maui - 89.53
> 5. Great Barrier Reef Islands, Australia - 89.28
> 6. Santorini, Greece - 89.20
> 7. Kauai - 89.09
> 8. Big Island, Hawaii - 87.95
> 9. Sicily, Italy - 87.87
> 10. Vancouver Island, British Columbia - 87.48


http://www.abs-cbnnews.com/lifestyle/07/06/12/boracay-named-2012-worlds-best-island









Sourced from Facebook

_Philippine BeachesThread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1040565&page=33_


----------



## Black Stone

-edit-


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

italiano_pellicano said:


> *Baia Delle Zagare , Gargano , Italy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6184/6154364544_f44e5d25fc_b_d.jpg



:eek2:


----------



## the glimpser

Really awesome beaches!!


----------



## the glimpser

_More on Boracay, Philippines:_



KnightOfTheFlag said:


>


----------



## Black Stone

-edit-


----------



## Erran

^^
Still Karimun Jawa









source




































source


----------



## the glimpser

_Another one from the Philippines  :_



scamingue said:


> *Palawan island No. 1 getaway spot in the world*
> By: Jocelyn R. Uy
> Philippine Daily Inquirer 3:25 am | Tuesday, July 17th, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fun in the Philippines is definitely starting to pick up with a private getaway island in Palawan province taking the top spot in the British edition of Vogue Magazine’s 100 best holiday destinations in the world.
> 
> The Department of Tourism (DOT) on Monday announced that the magazine, which named *Ariara Island*—a 103-hectare “private paradise” snuggled among the untouched Calamian Islands—as the world’s No. 1 getaway spot, will hit the stands in August.
> 
> The resort is owned by British property developer Charles McCulloch and his wife, Carrie.
> 
> Ariara Island’s eco-friendly structures, its luxurious and spacious villas and cottages, were designed by renowned Filipino architect Jorge Yulo.
> 
> Every piece of furniture that adorns these structures was handcrafted and upholstered by local carpenters. Some had also been outsourced to Filipino artisans.
> 
> For $295 (P12,000) a night per person, guests can relax in its posh villas and cottages and enjoy an unbroken view of the neighboring islands and the clear blue waters of Palawan.
> 
> Guests will be made to feel like royalty even in the bedroom, which is adorned with a private terrace and a garden, hanging chairs and hammocks, a four-poster bed, a walk-in closet, a large bathroom and an open-air shower.
> 
> Out in the sea, they can enjoy jet-skiing, windsurfing, canoeing, snorkeling or scuba diving to discover Calamian Islands’ rich diversity of marine life.


----------



## Yellow Fever

portugal by harrebecca, on Flickr


praia da rocha by harrebecca, on Flickr


Seaside Memories (Mykonos, Greece) by FlipMode79, on Flickr


Early Morning on the beach by cloolis101, on Flickr


Llanbadrig, Anglesey by bajarblin, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7735131540/
Santa Monica beach


Thailand by nigel.killeen, on Flickr


Thailand by nigel.killeen, on Flickr


----------



## Erran

*Misool Islands, West Papua, Indonesia*














source


----------



## Linguine

amazing beach photos....:cheers:


----------



## isakres

West Papua looks great


----------



## dano0




----------



## xxxriainxxx

Beautiful photos from all over.


----------



## mobus

*Sydney's three most popular beaches, Bondi, Coogee and Manly*​

Bondi Beach Christmas Day 2010 by CarlosSilvestre62, on Flickr

Coogee Beach by Xavier Cloitre, on Flickr

World Record - Havaianas Thong Challenge: Australia Day 2013 [explored] by CarlosSilvestre62, on Flickr

Sunday at Bondi Beach by Kokkai Ng, on Flickr

Sunday at Bondi Beach by Kokkai Ng, on Flickr

Bondi Beach by RostadPhoto, on Flickr

Dee Why Surfers by Kokkai Ng, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

cool air mattress.


----------



## firoz bharmal

Hmm....this thread is beautiful as well as spicy....keep it coming...!


----------



## Linguine

Yellow Fever said:


> cool air mattress.



giant slippers?


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Yeah, would love get a pair for my giant cougar! :lol:


----------



## brockupo

*Jomabo island, Negros Occidental, Philippines*

Jomabo island Negros Occidental by mikedr200, on Flickr
*Boracay Aerial, Philippines*

Boracay by mikedr200, on Flickr
*Caohagan Island, Cebu, Philippines* 

1aCaohaganIslandCebu by mikedr200, on Flickr
*Cebu Islands, East of Mactan Island, Cebu, Philippines*

1bCebu Islands East by mikedr200, on Flickr
*Best Beaches in Cebu, Philippines* 




*Tour Cebu, Philippines - see the beauty of this amazing tropical island*


----------



## brockupo

*Cabulan Island, Cebu, Philippines* 

1cCabulanIslandCebu by mikedr200, on Flickr

1dCabulanIslandCebu by mikedr200, on Flickr

1eCabulanIslandCebu by mikedr200, on Flickr
*Mocaboc Island, Cebu, Philippines* 

2aMocabocIslandCebu by mikedr200, on Flickr
*Coamen Island, Cebu, Philippines* 

2bCoamenIslandCebu by mikedr200, on Flickr

2cCoamenIslandCebu by mikedr200, on Flickr
Cebu Island is a long narrow island stretching 225 km from north to south, surrounded by 167 neighboring smaller islands, that includes Mactan, Bantayan, Malapascua, Olango and the Camotes Islands.


----------



## brockupo

*Siquijor, Philippines* 

SiquijorPhilippines1a by mikedr200, on Flickr

SiquijorPhilippines1b by mikedr200, on Flickr

SiquijorPhilippines1d by mikedr200, on Flickr

SiquijorPhilippines1e by mikedr200, on Flickr

SiquijorPhilippines1h by mikedr200, on Flickr

SiquijorPhilippines1i by mikedr200, on Flickr
At the Coco Grove Beach Resort, Siquijor, Philippines 

SiquijorPhilippines1j by mikedr200, on Flickr

SiquijorPhilippines1l by mikedr200, on Flickr
*Siquijor, Philippines* 

SiquijorPhilippines4a by mikedr200, on Flickr

SiquijorPhilippines4b by mikedr200, on Flickr

SiquijorPhilippines4c by mikedr200, on Flickr

SiquijorPhilippines4d by mikedr200, on Flickr

SiquijorPhilippines4e by mikedr200, on Flickr

SiquijorPhilippines4f by mikedr200, on Flickr

SiquijorPhilippines4g by mikedr200, on Flickr
*Siquijor, Philippines* 

SiquijorPhilippinesPaliton Beach1a by mikedr200, on Flickr

SiquijorPhilippinesPaliton Beach1b by mikedr200, on Flickr

SiquijorPhilippinesPaliton Beach1c by mikedr200, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9049868164/
*Siquijor, Philippines*


----------



## Yellow Fever

stunning scenery, beaches and beautiful girl! kay:


----------



## Linguine

thanks for the great pics brockupo. :cheers:


----------



## NanoMini

If the weather is good, Miami is the best city to enjoy life everyday.
























Miami beach


----------



## NanoMini

Enjoy tropical tatse in Miami









Miami


----------



## Mindtrapper0

^ one of those pics is not of Miami but of Cancun!


----------



## NanoMini

Miami, blue ocean, white sand and hot girls. 








freezunehdwallpapers.com









beauty-places.com









www.atlantamagazine.com


----------



## Linguine

didn't see the "hot girls" hehe, thanks for the great pics nonetheless. :cheers2:


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ I took the hot girl pics out because its too hot for this forum.


----------



## Linguine

^^too bad I didn't get to see it.


----------



## Yellow Fever

nah, you won't miss much!


----------



## Hebrewtext

Tel Aviv - Yafo


Tel Aviv Beach by israeltourism, on Flickr


Surfing in Tel Aviv by israeltourism, on Flickr


Tel Aviv Twilight by Xenedis, on Flickr


Love Parade in Tel aviv by ErniePhoto, on Flickr


PLAYA TEL AVIV by LEVIT MARCELO, on Flickr


Jaffa beach by amira_a, on Flickr


Surfing -The Inside View by LizTheRed, on Flickr
Beach scene by Asiacamera, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

great beaches!


----------



## Linguine

fabulous beach photos, thanks Hebrewtext. :cheers:


----------



## ArtZ

Lagoinha Beach, Ceara, Brazil










by Francisco Andrade, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/frandrade​


----------



## ArtZ

Bastimentos Island, Bocas del Toro, Panama










by Tom Robinson, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomrobinsonphotography​


----------



## ArtZ

Roatan Island, Honduras










by traveling around, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/traveling-around​


----------



## ArtZ

Coco Beach, Ghana










by paulinuk99999, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/paulinuk99999​


----------



## ArtZ

Laka Beach, Sierra Leone










by dbrandwijk, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/dbrandwijk​


----------



## ArtZ

Karwar Beach, Karnataka, India










by MyXP, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]​


----------



## ArtZ

Myrtos Beach, Kefallonia, Greece










by Jerry Dokos, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]​


----------



## ArtZ

Paltsi, near Argalasti, Pelion, Greece










by Max Mayorov, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/mcsdwarken​


----------



## abdelka37

*ALGERIA*


----------



## alluux

How nice


----------



## adam333

In the pics all beaches are looking good and dream world for the tourist but Navagio Beach is an isolated sandy cove on Zakynthos island only accessible by boat i can not explain the beauty of this beach because i have no word for it. It is one of the trademark beaches in Greece...


----------



## christos-greece

Nice updates, and especially from Anguilla...


----------



## Kangaroo MZ

*Quirimbas, Mozambique*


Quirimbas Archipelago, Mozambique por safari-partners, no Flickr​


----------



## reva

*Peling Island, Central Sulawesi - Indonesia*


----------



## Neungz




----------



## NanoMini

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/06/03/article-2647671-1E713CD200000578-14_634x644.jpg
Texas fisherman catches record breaking 300-pound grouper


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Now that's a fish! :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever

off topic post but that fish is huge!


----------



## brockupo

*Cauayan Island Resort, Elnido, Philippines*






























































http://www.cauayanresort.com/#Gallery
*Gumasa Beach, Glan, Sarangani, Philippines 2014*




*Island Hopping in Westen Busuanga Island Coron, Philippines*




*Drunk Couchsurfers in Camotes Island, Philippines*




*Philippines 2014 Manila,Intramuros,Sagada,Banaue,Coron,Elnido,Sabang,Puerto Princessa,Boracay,Tagaytay Taal Volcano*




*Backpack The Philippines 2014*




*Mactan Island,Oslob,Cebu,Pangulasian Island,Elnido,Palawan & Boracay 2014*




*Huma Island Trip, Busuanga Philippines 2014*













*Big Lagoon, Elnido, Philippines* 








http://www.cauayanresort.com/#Gallery


----------



## Yellow Fever

awewsome


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Indeed, its awesome :cheers:


----------



## AntonBeck

https://www.flickr.com/photos/prague321/14012493926/


----------



## goocheslamb

The blue beaches of Varadero cuba


----------



## Stravinsky

Cala Goloritzè, Sardinia, Italy


Cala Goloritzè by dragonfly901, on Flickr


Cala Goloritzè (Beach) by Carlo Marras Photographer , on Flickr


Magica Goloritzè by mariarbara, on Flickr


Goloritzè by Roberto Defraia, on Flickr


----------



## EMArg

The Nice beach in France:


----------



## christos-greece

Once again awesome, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## EMArg

Santa Monica and Venice beach in gorgeous Los Angeles:


----------



## lampz

Great Update! I love THOSE BLUE Sea especially the Water!


----------



## whisperingbudding

Sumilon Island, Cebu PHILIPPINES


----------



## Yellow Fever

great photos guys but make sure that credits, sources and links are given for each image, thanks!


----------



## EMArg

The beaches of the city of Mar del Plata, Argentina:


----------



## EMArg

^^


Way more on video:


----------



## HEREDIANO1

Guanacaste beach , Costa Rica.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct...p3dAaebINZLzTsgUhB9yQ7tw&ust=1423166727981234


----------



## brockupo

*Apulit Island, Taytay, Palawan, Philippines* 












































http://www.elnidoresorts.com/elnido/apulit-island/nggallery/page/1
*Miniloc Island, Elnido, Palawan, Philippines* 








http://www.elnidoresorts.com/elnido/miniloc/nggallery/page/1
*Alabang Joyride Filinvest Alabang and ATC Philippines* 




*Apulit Island Taytay, Palawan Philippines 2014* 




*Backpacking With a Toddler in the Philippines* 




*Bonifacio Global City Philippines Joyride 2014* 




*Mall of Asia and Bay City Joyride Philippines* 




*Go Pro Backpacking the Philippines* 




*El Nido Palawan HD Philippines*




*Exploring Palawan's Perfect Beaches From the Air Philippines*




*Lost in The Philippines*




*Adventures in the Philippines*













*Entalula Island Elnido, Palawan, Philippines* 








http://www.elnidoresorts.com/elnido/activities-and-destinations/
*For more Photos Visit* - *Some damn Breathtaking Philippines Travel Pictures*
http://philippines.forumsland.com/philippines-about2-0-asc-0.html _*PHILIPPINES 7,107 ISLAND PARADISE*_
*House And Land* *IN THE PHILIPPINES*
http://www.filbuild.com/


----------



## firoz bharmal

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5575/15166622561_13227ba67d_b.jpg


----------



## firoz bharmal

http://www.liveworldtours.com/dubai/dubai.jpg


----------



## 1ºBoaz

Porto Santo 

9km beach










Francisco Correia


----------



## firoz bharmal

*DUBAI .......FOREVER*

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/1920x1280/5648619.jpg


----------



## firoz bharmal

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7412/16537659906_5eb067552f_k.jpg


----------



## 1ºBoaz

nice crane


----------



## firoz bharmal

1ºBoaz said:


> nice crane


They are building the tallest ferry and commercial plots on man made island...!


----------



## Kangaroo MZ

*2015 Traveler Choice: Trip Advisor's Top 25 Best Beaches in the World. *

See if your favourite beach features in the list.


----------



## natashhica

The places look perfect.


----------



## pasalubongkem

Gili island indonesia 2hour by boat from bali indonesia


----------



## Mc_Queen

I like the natural beauty of all these beaches. Thank you


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## azalewska

amazing photos!


----------



## Kænugarður

Kangaroo MZ said:


> *2015 Traveler Choice: Trip Advisor's Top 25 Best Beaches in the World. *
> 
> See if your favourite beach features in the list.


Half of the beaches on the list are terrible.


----------



## Kænugarður

Dubai, UAE









http://weheartit.com/entry/114218801/tag/thinsporation?context_user=NoControll


----------



## Kænugarður

*Praslin, Seychelles*

*Petite Anse Kerlan*










*Grande Anse Kerlan*










*Anse Lazio*










pics taken by me


----------



## Kænugarður

*Mahe, Seychelles*

*Anse Intendance*










*Anse Louis*





































pics taken by me


----------



## Kænugarður

*Langkawi*



















pics taken by me


----------



## firoz bharmal

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8589/16635035612_c125394c5f_k.jpg


----------



## firoz bharmal

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8573/16073044994_b50547ad9f_k.jpg


----------



## Erran

*Padar Island, Indonesia*




























source


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; amazing locations :cheers:


----------



## firoz bharmal

http://workbreaktravel.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/Hotel-Atlantis-Dubai-UAE.jpg









http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Dubai_02_189.JPG









http://media-cdn.tripadvisor.com/media/photo-s/05/dc/d3/27/waldorf-astoria-dubai.jpg


----------



## HEREDIANO1

*Paquera Beach. Guanacaste Costa Rica*.

taken from: "Tillor87" (excellent moderator of Costa Rica).


----------



## HEREDIANO1

Old harbour, Limón Costa Rica.


By Tillor87, from foro de Costa Rica.


----------



## firoz bharmal

*Dubai.....Forever...*

https://ruffalocodycreative.files.wordpress.com/2012/05/beachview.jpg


----------



## firoz bharmal

http://perennialoptimist.files.wordpress.com/2013/05/img_2792.jpg


----------



## Yellow Fever

I think the pics are too big,


----------



## Peregrin Tuk

but just a bit :lol: ^^


----------



## gabetx

If only I were as manly as that guy sunbathing, lol.


----------



## charpentier

*Rodrigues Island*


Beach by Yan.Ben, on Flickr


*Ficaghjola Beach, Piana, Corsica*


France - Corse - Piana by alainmuller, on Flickr


*Nungwi Beach, Zanzibar*


Nungwe Beach Zanzibar by Shropshire Bogtrotter, on Flickr


*Grande Anse Beach, Deshaies, Guadeloupe*


LA GRANDE ANSE by Olivier Simard Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## Mac007

*Phuket Island*

*Nai Harn Beach*

Nai-Harn Beach 2015 by Mangosteen Resort, on Flickr

*Yanui Beach*

Phrom Thep - Phuket by caberdoz, on Flickr

*Karon Beach, Kata beach and kata noi beach *

Karon View Point Phuket Thailand by giantang, on Flickr

*Mai Khao Beach*

Mai Khao Beach 1 by Chindit76, on Flickr

*Patong Beach*

Patong Beach, Thailand by Terrazzo, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani-

*Ksamil Village, Southern Coast of Albania*

































https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.408384745934583.1073741828.407932632646461&type=3


----------



## christos-greece

Good looking, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## AntonBeck

Awesome beaches Post more pictures Please


----------



## Neungz

Erran said:


> There are still so many remote unknown islands in this country waiting to be explored. Almost 90% of our 17k islands are left uninhabited, and our Govt sucks in promoting them.


Indonesia and Philippines have more beautiful islands than Thailand. However, Thailand can provide better tourism infrastructures and facilities than those countries. This is why there are many tourist than Thailand. 

The question before going to some where is not only "Where should I go?"
but they will concern that
How can they go to those places?
Hotel?
Food?
Supplies?
Emergency Service?
Price?
Recreations and Activities?
People?
Scams?
...


----------



## erbse

Erran said:


> There are still so many remote unknown islands in this country waiting to be explored. Almost 90% of our 17k islands are left uninhabited, and our Govt sucks in promoting them.


I think it's good that way. Heavy loads of tourism would only destroy these unspoilt and beautiful natural places.


----------



## Neungz

erbse said:


> I think it's good that way. Heavy loads of tourism would only destroy these unspoilt and beautiful natural places.


It was
in Thailand hno:hno:


----------



## -Tani-

*Grama Beach, Albania.*









https://www.facebook.com/WelcomeALBANIA/photos/bc.AbqHkkFWuW7T-p613ASzj7R2hSgaZbcIitOAvAd6AnpbQySCymwVIORrtUqesAxKBD_jUVeYM16tRSBAVgJp3I6ZsNMXp3vI_CEQPUAmGtsdQpTtbBP8fh89oIMThtvu5qNk3ZtBVOUOrPRMw0dML2Ny/1121388164553882/?type=1&opaqueCursor=AbrsSPV4VGjzOmIEdUJXsHL4acVJXYYRYp81Aut5YbKvq8w0TPJwZ_Y2H2uNs5-1oLkKIWSPCBLePjh3bN2CjEsv-2FVmzgGHkAst_LNNd4ekTs-nyrS5vvZlWCn8gq8TCvbrSw-LoAXOY7Ci8dXwhm2FS3FO2G4AIrlNFgwQYzCz_BVdoElVoteR4JhIoj37vCP6AtQUc81JNLPhEYkrFxWuvLJUjZyDh3bIhfZXd99VBdbk6VEE3qW4AHLw6ScgqM&theater








https://www.facebook.com/506720649390315/photos/bc.AbrgDr-pQHzIJH0ZCrL4mUX9hqxwP74623DzYjllO2_QBWhu_zKvbixf48oEnAuhRymkQXj_p0uDahcWTErZGFhkW9hkntLNsLn_N8U6rGVE1DE2o7JMfU4cUtqSAct2-W_kzqWxukKF1J-0W8vt0UX7/859442060784837/?type=1&opaqueCursor=AbrdWJD5fhBLdFLLcSEG12RqmJUQY9LctHSyZbK8-QSM24wiQ41VINiQX0GFPR9K2t-xub8-S3FTTNQZOlZYaiyWabmZKRBQ6qym0lxhtX4ATyy8BdpvJBV9itR_AzXwH2OkFl5D0gfwOKbs9lFVOVpgeBPwntLoLXS4QDuedVMF49QvFGIsg4nPcfMhT3XC5ygGu-BKJ3Jexq5BKUZEnPdAHk1K18XY--0cmpFM73tS_MzIPDdn7qvl3t8eD-VjWVc&theater








https://www.facebook.com/klinika.keit/photos/bc.Abqj6Jmm_xZ9_LPnV3LIzN1jFSj6gn7F_JqzVcbHBwFuREycFVvxxQ9mmAeMYLVqqe3jbE4Es0QO3pTAKCtwBMeYrVLIheX-YnEnpnSo9Er6kkMcdN2NTLR9eZXQWnncFrQE36ZVhraztA4jcQXaYBRO/569414736431844/?type=1&opaqueCursor=AbqhqYRAyG_FzcoYDgFh9wD6xXr07I7SrZJ69jddNajdsN1gOcxM9QTu9meznQIRCJdVJc-FzGapfYI0jGWZG3QZUylifjUoUZMuJ8lS8Cr-8mAUCgr_IUFnZSSbbtVgww5Ge-IdmiOZZOjY1pBBCbxoIlLqPARQltevNR0Ja7RKj7YycFOBqAv0UJY6SHbUEQBiUxenl-z6hdhfTt6-T7jKeiGSYilo2snnfom_SH3Khgyc2a--vyvkVsRtK8fQOQo&theater


----------



## Neungz




----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful, very nice new photos and videos :cheers:


----------



## brockupo

*Malapascua Island, Philippines*
Malapascua Island, Philippines by mikedr200, on Flickr
*Calintaan Island, Matnog, Sorsogon, Philippines*








https://www.flickr.com/photos/macoykolokoy/17046947982
*Honda Bay Islands, Puerto Princesa, Philippines*
String of pearls by The Wandering Angel, on Flickr
*Metro Manila 2015 The Philippines* 




*Camping At Toby And Thelma's Port Barton Palawan Philippines 2015*




*Philippines Vacation Puerto Princessa,Honda Bay Islands,Sabang Palawan 2015* 




*Recess Week Philippines 2015*




*Philippines Islands adventure vacation Elnido Islands, Nacpan Beach, Boracay, Coron Islands 2015* 




*Taal Volcano Adventures Philippines GoPro Week 4*




*PHILIPPINES ROADTRIP Baguio,Banaue,(Oslob)Cebu,Bohol,Panglao,Boracay 2015*




*Found Ourselves Some Treasure Philippines Manila,Wawa Dam Rizal,Tagatay Taal,Puerto Princesa, Sabang,El Nido Islands 2015*




*Cebu Tops, Kawasan, Oslob whalesharks, Sinulog, Lifedance, island hopping at Pandanon and Olanggo, 
Guyam, Cloud 9 and Yohoho/Kangbangyo in Siargao, ziplining in Don Salvador, Negros 2015*




*Cebu South Vacation - Oslob - Tumalog Falls, Moalboal Basdaku Beach - Kawasan Falls*












https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15028590699/
*Bulog Dos Island, Coron, Palawan, Philippines*
Bulog Dos Sandbar by engrjpleo, on Flickr
*For more Photos Visit* - *Some damn Breathtaking Philippines Travel Pictures*
http://philippines.forumsland.com/philippines-about2-0-asc-0.html _*PHILIPPINES 7,107 ISLAND PARADISE*_
*House And Land* *IN THE PHILIPPINES*
http://www.filbuild.com/[/QUOTE]


----------



## firoz bharmal

*Dubai.....Forever...*

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7755/17195563378_a5cb19863f_k.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Indeed Dubai for ever! :cheers:


----------



## -Tani-

*Gjipe Beach, Albania.*

126346568


----------



## skyscraperhighrise

Beautiful beaches.


----------



## HEREDIANO1

http://i1373.photobucket.com/albums...costa-rica-ocidental-40507668_zpsxqod0whr.jpg

grape point beach. Limón Costa Rica.


----------



## HEREDIANO1

http://i1373.photobucket.com/albums/ag386/hseguram/Flamingo-Beach_zpskizfjzay.jpg

Flamingo Beach, Guanacaste Costa Rica.


----------



## Lagunero

How nice


----------



## HEREDIANO1

Lagunero said:


> How nice


kay:

Mexico also has fabulous beaches . !!!


----------



## Neungz




----------



## oradude23

*Kona, Big Island, Hawaii*








[/url]DSC_0573 by oradude23, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## oradude23

*Playa Calahonda, Costa del Sol, Spain*








[/url]DSC_1023 by oradude23, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## -Tani-

*Dhermi, Albania.*


Dhermi by blackcharliepho, on Flickr

7 albania 2006 dhérmi 207 jpeg by MARA ZANATO, on Flickr

Dhërmi by Elton Selimi, on Flickr

Albania 2013 by Lucio, on Flickr

Dhermi (106) by blackcharliepho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000

*Santa Monica California*


----------



## Neungz

embassyofaudrey said:


> amazing, better than our tourism adv.:cheers:
> 
> Thailand.


...


----------



## OtAkAw

My travel videos on awesome beach destinations in the *PHILIPPINES*!

*Coron, Palawan*







*Caramoan, Camarines Sur*







*Bantayan, Cebu*


----------



## -Tani-

*White Stone Beach Of Borsh, Southern Albania.*


P1050426 by Cocosarron, on Flickr

Coastline by Flladi Zilja, on Flickr

Borsh Beach, Albania. by [email protected], on Flickr

Borsh Beach, Albania. by [email protected], on Flickr

Borsh by r_gordani, on Flickr


----------



## frailjoin

Annabel Richard said:


> AMANPULO
> 
> Why did I choose this place? I guess this would be my dream vacation. I've heard so much about this place, one being that only celebrities get to go here hno: Why? There are no commercial flights in and out of the Island. To get there, you have to travel to Manila, Philippines, then take a private plane to the island near Sulu, Philippines. Amazing, huh?


I've been to Amanpulo, my cousin's wedding was held there last year. It was very secluded and the view is breathtaking. Perfect for weddings and honeymoon.


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice updates guys :cheers:


----------



## HEREDIANO1

two beaches ....one destination : Manuel Antonio Beach. Costa Rica.


https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct...61OvaaqvycDXE80u1c7hi34w&ust=1437076477739292


----------



## kachetkar

We went on holidays on Harbour Beach, Tenby (Wales , UK ) . We booked tickets in BEDWORTH http://open4u.co.uk/branches/the-cooperative-travel/bedworth.html
WOW! What a wonderful place!!! We were greatly impressed by =)!!! )))


----------



## Best Travel

*The Thousand Islands, Jakarta*


----------



## Mac007

*Phuket*


Lightning at Karon Beach, Phuket, Thailand (EXPLORED) by Mikey Mack, on Flickr


Kata-Karon by Mika Vallineva, on Flickr


Patong Beach at Night by WhiteWith0ne, on Flickr


IMG_4950 by Cestovní Deník HaM, on Flickr

Ya Nuy Phuket by Maria Paola R, on Flickr


----------



## Best Travel

*Donggala*
Beach, coral reefs, sink hole, etc.


----------



## Best Travel

*Komodo National Park*


----------



## HEREDIANO1

world surf festival in Jacó Beach. Costa Rica.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct..._dY0Ofw3W8bD-fLrLqEa34zw&ust=1438098430111878


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice photos from Phuket :cheers:


----------



## Chota_Shakeel

Radhanagar Beach,Andaman & Nicobar Islands,India


----------



## Yellow Fever

lovely


----------



## christos-greece

Lovely, very nice indeed :cheers:


----------



## mhek

-edit-


----------



## mhek

Boracay Islands, the Philippines


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Beautiful, very nice beach on Boracay islands


----------



## LetsGetItDone

Pakistan is such a beauty


----------



## -Tani-

*Porto Palermo Bay, Albania.*


Ionian landscape by Hector Jammara, on Flickr

Portopalermo beach by Hector Jammara, on Flickr

Porto Palermo. by pawelcn, on Flickr

Palermo beach by ChR1sTare, on Flickr


----------



## ReginaMills

*Beaches of Pakistan*

Makran Coastal Highway - Jan 16, 2016-33 by Rizwan Quraishi, on Flickr

*Kund Malir* by Adil Nisar, on Flickr

Astola Island, Pasni (Balochistan), Pakistan by Rizwan Quraishi, on Flickr

Good Morning Kund Malir... by Faisal Sayani, on Flickr

Kund Malir by Adil Nisar, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani-

*Lukova, Albania.*




































*© Arton Krasniqi*


----------



## ReginaMills

*Karachi, Pakistan*


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## manhuelofspain

Nules beach, Spain.

subir imagenes


----------



## Pals_RGB

Indonesia, Phillipines, Mexico and Greece has the best beaches among bigger countries.

Few pictures of Goa, India.

*Goa*


----------



## Pals_RGB

^^ some more


----------



## Yellow Fever

great photos guys!


----------



## -Tani-

*Albanian Riviera*








































































*© Arton Krasniqi*


----------



## aceflamingo26

bruh are da beaches in franch polynsia nice


----------



## JuMpStyLe4eVeR

Lagunas de La Mata, Torrevieja, Alicante, Spain.



















Islas Cíes, Galicia, Spain


----------



## cspringer534

Wooowww! These were all amazing beaches!!! I am trying to create a thread but I can't.


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## rayvs99

aceflamingo26 said:


> bruh are da beaches in franch polynsia nice


Whats up G!! ya they are bruh.. ya better hit it.


----------



## AntonBeck

French Polynesia Day 8 45 by Zak Zarins, on Flickr


----------



## AntonBeck

Bora Bora, French Polynesia by gennadiy dudin, on Flickr


----------



## AntonBeck

French Polynesia Tahiti Island Wallpapers9 by Bruno Colombi, on Flickr
Tahaa, French Polynesia by - Adam Reeder -, on Flickr
Moorea Island Tahiti could be the most beautiful island chain in the world, including Bora Bora. #ampimages #tahiti #island #travelphotography #travel #tropical #luxuryholiday by Anthony Moore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Really beautiful, very nice :cheers:


----------



## manhuelofspain

*Nules beach / Spain*


----------



## christos-greece

Gorgeous, very nice photos in previous page! :cheers:


----------



## chuck23

*tourism_phl* Pink is always in season in Santa Cruz, Zamboanga. =) #itsmorefuninthephilippines #natgeo #natgeotravel #philippines #mindanao #zamboanga #beaches #travel #tourism (Photo by Rojae Braga)


----------



## Marsupalami

To be honest - that not a great list...


----------



## Marsupalami

because...Boulder Beach, my home beach in Cape Town is NOT THERE?!?!


----------



## Erran

^^
Looks quite alike with some beaches in Southeast Asia.
This one is *Tanjung Tinggi Beach, Belitung Island, Indonesia*









source


----------



## manhuelofspain

*Moncofa / Moncófar (Castellón, Spain)*


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful, very nice new photos :cheers:


----------



## Abinash89

Neil island,Andaman and Nicobar islands, India
https://youtu.be/I8klbUW3eZQ

Ross and Smith islands,Andaman and Nicobar islands, India
https://youtu.be/hsKWW7fpWAc

Kalapathar, Andaman and Nicobar islands,India
https://youtu.be/HDR2PMLV8s0

Credit: to the uploader


----------



## christos-greece

Really very nice videos from India


----------



## Abinash89

Gokarna beach, Karnataka, India
















Credit: To the owner


----------



## Abinash89

Lakshadweep island beaches,India













































Credit: To the owner


----------



## manhuelofspain

*Alicante --- Spain*

(0328/14) Nos vamos para casa by Pablo Arias López, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

*Denia (Alicante ---Spain)*

Denia by Krit Suleesathira, en Flickr


----------



## chuck23

ZAMBOANGA = _Exotic Pacific_. . .

*2 icons:* _Moro Vintas_ and_ Sta. Cruz Island's PINK BEACH_ :drool:









_retrato (c) IG: @donnacruzherher_

up close. :uh:








_retrato (c) IG: @jmsrn_









_retrato (c) IG: @joel_the_lakwatsero_

Sta. Cruz Lagoon








_retrato (c) IG: @marko.unoh_









_retrato (c) IG: @saneeyyyy_









_retrato (c) IG: @marko.unoh_









_retrato (c) IG: @mjpgjoyce_

_100-yr old_ Mangroves in the island








_retrato (c) IG: @triptofernando_









_retrato (c) IG: @ridzmaaminuddin_









_retrato (c) IG: @salip_moro_









_retrato (c) IG: @kissyah_dee_








_retrato (c) IG: @regmmendoza_









_retrato (c) IG: @omarhabibullah_









_retrato (c) IG: @monette.can_









_retrato (c) IG: @johncris05_









_retrato (c) IG: @imangelyeo_









_retrato (c) IG: @kimjmanuel_









_retrato (c) IG: @kimjmanuel_









_retrato (c) IG: @utopianwanderer_









_retrato (c) IG: @halil_kefelioglu_









_retrato (c) IG: @vaughnvoyage_​


----------



## christos-greece

Gorgeous, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## itom 987

I went to Seaside, Oregon USA in August.
What a nice beach town with a decent skyline!
The water was too cold to swim in though.

Oregon, USA by Thomas Huizinga, on Flickr

Oregon, USA by Thomas Huizinga, on Flickr

Oregon, USA by Thomas Huizinga, on Flickr

Oregon, USA by Thomas Huizinga, on Flickr


----------



## FAK

*Arcipelago della Maddalena, Sardegna - Italy*


----------



## mhek

Calaguas Island, the Philippines


Calaguas Island by 012389, on Flickr


----------



## FAK

*Italy, Porto Miggiano - Puglia*

Porto Miggiano by Antonio Caricato, su Flickr

Stairway to the Beach (Porto Miggiano) by Matthäus Otte, su Flickr

Baia di Porto Miggiano - Santa Cesarea Terme by Pierluigi De Pascali, su Flickr

Porto Miggiano by Matthäus Otte, su Flickr

Mare incantato by Alberto Bizzini, su Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

*Benidorm, Spain, EU*

Panorama platja de Ponent by Jaume Soriano Sivera, en Flickr


Benidorm Año Nuevo 2014 by Daniel Garcia, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice photos from Benidorm


----------



## manhuelofspain

*Oliva --- Valencia* Spain


Rabdells by OZAClick, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

*Campello --- Spain*

Desde la barra de un bar... by Miguel Angel Agüera, en Flickr


----------



## chuck23

El dos paraiso del Ciudad de Zamboanga..

*Las Islas de Sta. Cruz*!

:drool:


----------



## manhuelofspain

*Gandia --- Spain*


----------



## manhuelofspain

Finestrat, La Cala. Alicante, Spain



Oferta Tursimo Semana Santa-Finestrat 2 by Edicions La Veu del País Valencià, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

Campello --- Spain

El Campello by Stefanny Arias, en Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001

*Farol Beach, Arraial do Cabo, Brazil*



Cabo Frio / RJ by Conforto Turismo, no Flickr


Praia da Ilha do Farol by Carlos Wagner Oliveira Souza, no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001

*Maragogi, Brazil*



Maragogi - Alagoas/Brasil by Antonio Marin Jr, no Flickr









Source


----------



## Brazilian001

*Sancho Bay, Fernando de Noronha, Brazil*










Source









Source


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful, very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## chuck23

*Pink Beach ~ Great Sta. Cruz Island*
Zamboanga City, PHILIPPINES









_retrato (c) IG: @pixoto.travel_


----------



## Kelli

^^ Why does the vegetation (mangroves) look so geometrically arranged in places?


----------



## Kelli

Taken today at my favourite local beach, Perth Australia. Was quite hot 37C.



Kelli said:


> I absolutely love pre-storm light near the ocean. The water was crystaline.
> 
> 
> City Beach Perth Western Australia Jan 2018 by Kelli, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> City Beach Perth Western Australia Jan 2018 by Kelli, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> City Beach Perth Western Australia Jan 2018 by Kelli, on Flickr
> 
> 
> More smoke from the fire (smoke to the south, stormclouds to the north!).
> 
> 
> City Beach Perth Western Australia Jan 2018 by Kelli, on Flickr
> 
> 
> What is that drill rig doing? It's been there for some time.
> 
> 
> City Beach Perth Western Australia Jan 2018 by Kelli, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> The calm before the storm (I want to eat it).
> 
> 
> City Beach Perth Western Australia Jan 2018 by Kelli, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

*The Philippines*


_Pamalican Island, Palawan_









*Cheryl Burke* 


_Boracay Island, Aklan_









*Warren Camitan*


_El Nido, Palawan_









*Warren Camitan*


_Coron, Palawan_









*vitodimario*


_Bantayan Island, Cebu_









*Richard Ballon*


_Siargao, Surigao del Norte_









*saradilivier*


----------



## chuck23

Kelli said:


> ^^ Why does the vegetation (mangroves) look so geometrically arranged in places?


That's the mangrove reforestation done by the local government to preserve the flora of the island.


----------



## christos-greece

Kelli said:


> Taken today at my favourite local beach. Was quite hot 37C.


Perth, Australia?  37 C is really hot!


----------



## Kelli

chuck23 said:


> That's the mangrove reforestation done by the local government to preserve the flora of the island.


That is a massive effort. Mangroves so important for so many reasons.




christos-greece said:


> Perth, Australia?  37 C is really hot!


Sorry, yes, fixed. Yes it's pretty hot, the soles of my feet got burnt!


----------



## AntonBeck

Lake Salda - a mid-size crater lake in southwestern Turkey
Lake Salda by hkavas, on Flickr

Lake Salda by hkavas, on Flickr


----------



## _00_deathscar

Here's one you maybe didn't know about....Hong Kong. Yes, that dense city of 7.5 million full of glass and concrete skyscrapers is home to some truly gorgeous beaches (photos are mine):


----------



## Grant Menner

Rockingham | Perth, Western Australia


----------



## Grant Menner

Perth | Western Australia


----------



## AVM608

*Cartagena - Colombia -

CARTAGENA by AVM608, en Flickr

CARTAGENA by AVM608, en Flickr*


----------



## manhuelofspain

Benidorm, Spain.
Benidorm by **** SmugMug, en Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Catalina Island, June 26-28th, 2022 by sebulia, on Flickr
Bribie Blue on a Winter's Day by Jacci Ingham, on Flickr
Oregon Islands South Trail by graham, on Flickr
Oregon Islands South Trail by graham, on Flickr
Ylströndin í Nauthólsvík - Reykjavík 2022 by Rüdiger Þór Seidenfaden, on Flickr


----------

